# Your favorite game that no one's heard of



## Kajet (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, so what games out there have you played but the marketing was crap or everyone says it sucks, but you love to play anyway?

I rather enjoy these few games though it seems that no one else has even heard of them.

Warzone 2100 on PS1
Shogo on PC
Shining Force 2 on genesis (seriously no one must know about it if sega keeps releasing that POS that started the series)
Sinistar: Unleashed on PC
Combat on PC


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 12, 2008)

Undercover Cops

Fighting Masters

Shock Troopers: 2nd Squad

Elevator Action Returns

Gundhara

Denjin Makai 2

Sengoku Blade: Sengoku Ace episode 2

Rakugaki SHOWTIME

Team Buddies

Espgaluda

BYAOOOOOOOUUUWWW


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 12, 2008)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Shogo on PC


Shogo: M.A.D. (Mobile Armour Division)





Hyperblade
JA2
Recoil
NOLF1 & 2


----------



## Dayken (Mar 12, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> Undercover Cops
> 
> Shock Troopers: 2nd Squad
> 
> ...



You have EXCELLENT taste.

Mystic Warriors, a "sequel" of sorts to Sunset Riders.

Pulseman, a Genesis platformer that along with Drill Dozer pleads for the case that Game Freak needs to go back to this genre.

Wild Guns, sort of an homage to Cabal.

Sengoku. Not really sure why I like the original so much, especially considering the two sequels vastly improved on it.


----------



## Esplender (Mar 12, 2008)

Silhouette Mirage (Below), Poy Poy (AKA Poitter's Point), and many others. Couldn't think of any more off the top of my head.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ9Hh8Py5fg[/youtube]


----------



## Dayken (Mar 12, 2008)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Silhouette Mirage (Below), Poy Poy (AKA Poitter's Point), and many others. Couldn't think of any more off the top of my head.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ9Hh8Py5fg[/youtube]



Oh god, I have the PS port of this. Fantastic game, though I never was good enough to get all five endings with the paltry nine continues they give you. God damn Cypher Za-Zohar.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 12, 2008)

Tales of the Abyss. 
This game was indeed hyped by Tales of Fans and liked by many who enjoyed Tales of Symphonia. But it was released in 2006, specifically October 2006 within weeks of Final Fantasy XII. And not to mention Kingdom Hearts 2 came out the same year, so tales of the Abyss was pretty much lost in the hype of the pending Final Fantasy XII. 

now this game is by no means perfect - There are some annoying loading times you may not expect from graphics that seem so...last-gen. Sure, it's an artstyle, but we KNOW The PS2 is capable of better. I don't know if it fits the artstyle that well but there's some detail and sometimes a little gritty and straight-edges. Heck, Dark Cloud 1 didn't have loading screens as much as Tales of the AByss does and Dark Cloud had fewer straight edges. (Despite that everything seemed shiny and stiff, probably as a result.) Heck, Dark Cloud 2, probably a more viable comparison had better graphics in some areas (those that weren't repeated a million times) and perhaps better cel-shading. Oh and Wild ARMS 3...and those were like 2004 and I think 2003 respectively. We know the graphics designers are capable of better.

It also wasn't reviewed in America too well. Many of the reviewers, especially Morgan Manjaw of X-Play showed signs they didn't play that much, and I think they may have even played more of Legendia which is considered inferior by even Tales of Fanboys. 

Now while Tales of the Abyss wasn't bad, it's not as innovative as Phantasia originally was, it really should haev been played more or been more favorably received in my opinion - the story doesn't pull as many "WHAT A TWIIST!" moments as Tales of Symphonia, and Namco seems to be showing some restraint in milking their twist that everyone remembered Phantasia for dry. Remember how Dhaos was a terrorist, basically? Not a villain exactly, but in almost every other Tales of Game the blonde-haired villains have said, "This is what they desire, I'm doing the right thing!"? WEll this time the brownish-gray-haired villain essentially has goals that overlap with the heroes' goals.

Plus...Anise's voice is vastly superior to her ear-rapey-high-pitched japanese voice. Tear's voice was also done VERY well. 


Shadow Hearts series

Pretty much the first game - The first game was released I think on the same day as Final Fantasy X so obviously no one would have noticed, and it seemed to quickly drop out of stores. It actually doesn't use that many cliches that J-RPGs are known for, the only one I see is the "omg god is the final boss I summon the last boss with the last of my strength!!!". And in Covenant (Which was very well received and I think was the "PS2 game of 2004".) moves onto using the "The villain of the first game wasn't exactly evil...but there was a greater villain who ISN'T his master!"-twist and actually gives a feasible explanation for Yuri not being able to use his fusions (You see him using Amon in the intro) at the end of the game, and instead of "lol whoops!" it is a plot device and is important one of the game's two endings. 

Both Shadow Hearts and its sequel Covenant are very good games - I highly reccomend them, they're a little less cartoony than Anime based RPGs. 

There's also From the New World, which doesn't really have that much to do with Covenant and Shadow Hearts other than recurring plot elements like Roger Bacon. It's more humourous, you can see that, but they actually add some darker tones later on underneath Ricardo firing missiles out of his guitar. There are scenes where Johnny sees a guy get eaten by a monster followed by one where an arrow draws itself pointing to Shania's chest. Although the fusions need some work...They aren't as memorable as they were in one and two. 

The first game seems more like the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen in setting, and that's a good thing - the early 1900's, sort of advancing from steampunk to dieselpunk isn't seen much, and it's not ALL about World War 1, which is merely in the background. (Although there is some historical accuracy - Shadow HEarts 2 features Anastasia saying stuff about the Russian Government and some things that lead to the Romanovs being lynched, and Margarete was apparently a real person) But of course you go to Japan in Covenant and then you see the Japanese Army throwing robots at you.


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Mar 12, 2008)

It isn't all that popular, but:
Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg xDD
I liked the game cause it was somewhat of an adventure game. It was one of my first Gamecube games.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 13, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Tales of the Abyss.



Tales of the Abyss was boring, that's why no one liked it.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, i forgot about these:

Martial Masters

Bubble Ghost

Knights of Valor 2

Wild C.O.W boys of Moo Mesa orwhateveritwas

Bishi Bashi Special (both Super and Hyper)

Blood Bros.

Golden Axe 2: Revenge of Death Adder

Megaman Legends 2 (just on the account that there's more areas than ML1

Yu Yu Hakusho: Tokubetsuhen

Mickey & Donald: Magical Adventure 3

Sonic Blast Man 2

Tae Kwon Do (Purely because it's a TKD _simulation_ game)

The Adventures of Batman and Robin

Arcus Odyssey (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)

Power Rangers: Fighting Edition

Powered Gear/Armored Warriors

Captain America and the Avengers (Genesis)

Contra HARD CORPS

I was gonna put up IGS' Demon Front, but i actually haven't played it. I still can't believe GameFAQs didn't take down the only review for Moo Mesa that had little constructive criticism on it. IT WAS HORRIBLE.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 13, 2008)

www.tremulous.net

Damnit I'm too mainstream


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 13, 2008)

Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak- The little hampsters were really cute and made me think of something other than killing.


Any of the Mario Party series for the Nintendo GameCube.

And personally, I don't see what's so great about the Kingdom Heart's series. I admire the creativity they have by infusing old classic cartoon characters with new ones. But it seems like most of time spent on it is nothing but movie, and less of it gameplay.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 13, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> And personally, I don't see what's so great about the Kingdom Heart's series. I admire the creativity they have by infusing old classic cartoon characters with new ones. But it seems like most of time spent on it is nothing but movie, and less of it gameplay.



Hey, now, don't be dissin' on the impossible physics of KH. :|

KH also doesn't count because it's popular among narutards.


EDIT: Herzog Zwei (pretty neat game)


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Digitalpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem. *proceeds to blare Karma - the original version - at full volume*

As for games nobody's ever heard of that I love, Front Mission: Gun Hazard. _Nobody_ has mentioned that at all, as far as I can tell, and most likely not many will recognize it, either, unlike TotA.


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 13, 2008)

Anarchy Online

Project Torque

Avernum 1
Avernum 2
Avernum 3
Blades of Avernum

Geneforge
Geneforge 2
Geneforge 3
Geneforge 4


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 13, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> As for games nobody's ever heard of that I love, Front Mission: Gun Hazard.


That was the side-scrolling shooter right? I never got pass the second campaign (after you escape the country).


			
				Werevixen said:
			
		

> Anarchy Online


When does the graphics patch come out?


----------



## Calorath (Mar 13, 2008)

Tummysticks


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 13, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamnit, Bokracroc! I was hoping for nobody to remember that, kinda. :I ...Yes, that's the one, the side-scrolling mech shooter reminiscient of Cybernator/Assault Suits Valken (another sweet game) and Metal Warriors, all for the SNES. It's probably one of Square's greatest works, in my opinion, especially since four of their high-quality composers worked together on it.

You know, I shouldn't complain -- I should be happy that someone actually recognized it, in fact! But that'd go against being a furry and whining about virtually everything. So baaawwww.


----------



## Esplender (Mar 13, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> Bishi Bashi Special (both Super and Hyper)



I miss that game. I'd used to sometimes draw looks because I'm practically breaking the game machine. Bubble Ghost was meh.


----------



## DemonKnight (Mar 13, 2008)

Blood 1&2
Lands of lore: throne of chaos
Thief: The dark project
Alien Trilogy

Also, anyone who hasn't played Duke 3d, do it, like NOW.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 13, 2008)

Esplender said:
			
		

> kitetsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can still play both Super and Hyper when you get your hands on the ISOs and a good PS1 emulator.

Bubble Ghost's gameplay was pretty simplistic, but i thought that's what made it kinda cute.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 14, 2008)

I wish people cared enough about Power Stone for there to be a incredibly badass new addition to the series.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 14, 2008)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> I wish people cared enough about Power Stone for there to be a incredibly badass new addition to the series.



I'd say something about that had i played all installments enough times to talk about it intimately. :?

It _does_ look kinda fun, though.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh, I just remembered another one.

Threads of Fate/Dewprism.

THAT was a great game, and that didn't have the whole thing about being Japan-only (unlike FM:GH) to stifle its popularity over here. AND THEY LEFT US WAITING FOR A SEQUEL THAT NEVER CAME, ARGH.


----------



## Magedog (Mar 14, 2008)

simple! Okami.no advertisement WHATSOEVER!


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 14, 2008)

Magedog said:
			
		

> simple! Okami.no advertisement WHATSOEVER!


Not really. That game's been made into a cult classic. It's too bad Clover Studios is gone, though.


----------



## draigfaol (Mar 14, 2008)

Two games that people may or may not have played. Both which cannot be found ever again.

Wormhole by Centerfleet (now called Centerscore)
Knights and Merchants (can't remember who made it)

Oh, and Ceceil, Okami is being brought to the Wii.


----------



## kewlhotrod (Mar 15, 2008)

Golden Sun 1 & 2 for the Gameboy. 

Star Ocean: Till the End of Time

Kingdom of Loathing


----------



## AlexX (Mar 15, 2008)

kewlhotrod said:
			
		

> Golden Sun 1 & 2 for the Gameboy.


Considering how many people at the various forums I go to jump for joy at the annual rumor that Golden Sun 3 is going to be announced, I really wouldn't consider the series obscure... =/

To stay on topic, I'll note mine: Bucky O'Hare (for the NES)

It's like a hybrid between old-school Megaman and a 2D, glitch-free Sonic Heroes.


----------



## kewlhotrod (Mar 15, 2008)

Wherever I go I can never find anyone who's heard of the game, so I figured I'd throw it out there


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 15, 2008)

Jazz Jackrabbit.

That's a serious DOS classic.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 15, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Jazz Jackrabbit.
> 
> That's a serious DOS classic.



Jazz and Jazz 2 are awesome little platformmers. I like 2 better though.


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Mar 16, 2008)

Mars Matrix

ProGear

Power Instinct 4 Matrimelee

Touhou series


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't know if it counts as obscure to anyone who has played Touhou, but I still love Mushihimesama because I enjoy the pain );


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Mar 16, 2008)

jcfynx said:
			
		

> I don't know if it counts as obscure to anyone who has played Touhou, but I still love Mushihimesama because I enjoy the pain );



Hehe...

Ever played a STG doujin game called Radio Zonde? This game is as hard, if not a bit more, than Mushihime Sama XDD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RokWodQDA2E


----------



## Benze (Mar 16, 2008)

Robot Alchemic Drive

Disaster Report

RAW DANGER!

God Hand


----------



## Azure (Mar 17, 2008)

River City Ransom.  One of the best NES side scrollers ever.  Also on the NES, Thrillas Safari, where a skateboarding (and sometimes surfing) Gorilla conquers the known world in search of some bananas.  As for the comp, someone already posted Thief The Dark Project, but I'd like to elaborate the Gold version and Thief the Metal Age as some of the best sequels and expansions ever.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 17, 2008)

But River City Ransom isn't obscure.

Even VGCats did a strip on it. :<


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 17, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> River City Ransom.  One of the best NES side scrollers ever.  Also on the NES, Thrillas Safari, where a skateboarding (and sometimes surfing) Gorilla conquers the known world in search of some bananas.  As for the comp, someone already posted Thief The Dark Project, but I'd like to elaborate the Gold version and Thief the Metal Age as some of the best sequels and expansions ever.



RCR and Thief are hardly 'unknown'.
RCR had a fucking awesome GBA remake and Thief had two sequels (Metal Age and the Multi-platform Deadly Shadows).
Hell! Deadly Shadows has one of the god-damn scariest levels *EVA*.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 17, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> AzurePhoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I've seen my friend play Deadly Shadows.. Not sure if you're talking about this but.. is it a level with a bunch of zombies and stuff? Game seemed freaky at times.

-Onyx


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm specifically talking about the Shalebridge Cradle level, Robbing the Cradle.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok well I don't know what you're talking about. The only thing I distinctly remember me doing in that game was trying to woop a guards ass with my knife or whatever it was. And then he ran away, I chased him and he ran into a corner and like.. was a complete wuss and got on his knees and crap... Was funny as hell though.


----------



## kewlhotrod (Mar 17, 2008)

Haha, although I'm sure a lot of people have heard of this game, but it's still awesome, and it's named Disgaea 

Forementioned game pwns ^^


----------



## Dayken (Mar 17, 2008)

Benze: Like Okami, God Hand is more of a cult game than actually unknown. It's a shame that Clover was forced apart, but at least they ended on a high note with those two games.

AzurePhoenix: I still have the cartridge of Thrilla's Surfari! Fun game, though I rarely got past that damn purple jungle about four worlds in.


----------



## Azure (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, that damn purple jungle sucked.  Some of the later levels were nearly impossible, especially the surfing ones.  
Also, fuck that Shalebridge level, that was one of the most singular creepy experience since I played System Shock 2, especially when you go into the shadow world to try and save the little girls ghost.  Another game since I've been digging through my NES collection is the old Hostages-The Embassy Mission, one of the first anti-terrorist games ever.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 17, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Also, fuck that Shalebridge level, that was one of the most singular creepy experience since I played System Shock 2, especially when you go into the shadow world to try and save the little girls ghost.



oh! I remember that now.. Yeah that was really creepy, even when my friend was playing and we were joking around..

I have played and beat Condemned: Criminal Origins is it close to that?

But to add to the topic.. I remember there was this racing game I used to play, I totally forgot the name of it though..

-Onyx


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Mar 17, 2008)

I would have to say Soul Blazer for the SNES.

It was known in its time, but now it's just a piece of Enix history.  Its world-building game structure (Similiar to Dark Cloud) is simple but great to explore, and battles are extremely memorable, as well as the music.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 17, 2008)

kewlhotrod said:
			
		

> Haha, although I'm sure a lot of people have heard of this game, but it's still awesome, and it's named Disgaea
> 
> Forementioned game pwns ^^


Also a cult classic. :B

As for Soul Blazer... Wow, it's been a while since I heard of that.


----------



## feilen (Mar 17, 2008)

All I can say is Rez.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 17, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Another game since I've been digging through my NES collection is the old Hostages-The Embassy Mission, one of the first anti-terrorist games ever.



I think I remember that.

The first thing you have to do is get your man (sniper?) into position by playing a platformer-like level.
Then you have to snipe out a few baddies in the windows.
Then you rappel your team down into the building.
Then it's a semi-3D corridor dungeony thing where you more through the building shooting terrorists that pop up and rescuing hostages.
???


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Mar 17, 2008)

Dingo_The_Azul said:
			
		

> I would have to say Soul Blazer for the SNES.
> 
> It was known in its time, but now it's just a piece of Enix history.  Its world-building game structure (Similiar to Dark Cloud) is simple but great to explore, and battles are extremely memorable, as well as the music.



Oh, you just made me renember another great game from Enix.

Terranigma.

Best Zelda-like rpg ever for the SNES.


----------



## Azure (Mar 17, 2008)

Yup, thats the one, avoiding the spotlights and everything, very fun for a 7 year old.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 20, 2008)

Blazing Dragons (PS1 version). Monty Python-esque game (since it was designed by Terry Jones of Monty Python)


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 20, 2008)

Definately Outcast. 
That game was way ahead of it's time, but unfortunately, never got very popular due to dedicated video cards coming out and using a voxel engine.

Outcast is still one of my favorite games ever and every now and then I feel the need to replay it.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 20, 2008)

Giles_F_Ahrun said:
			
		

> Oh, you just made me renember another great game from Enix.
> 
> Terranigma.
> 
> Best Zelda-like rpg ever for the SNES.


Oh god, Terranigma. <3 It's a shame it was one of the few games that made it to Europe and NOT the US.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 20, 2008)

Fou-lu said:
			
		

> Definately Outcast.
> That game was way ahead of it's time, but unfortunately, never got very popular due to dedicated video cards coming out and using a voxel engine.


It wasn't extremely popular because it needed a very powerful machine (At the time) and actually ran crappier if you had a 3D card *>:[*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 20, 2008)

Battle Arena Toshinden 3 for the PS1.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2008)

Not sure how many (if any) of you have heard of it: Chaos Overlords.  It was/is a turn based strategy game, revolving around using gang warfare to advance your own criminal empire.











It's fun, I decided to dig it up and start playing it again, but it's being somewhat uncooperative with WinXP (It was made to run in Win95).


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 21, 2008)

Crush! Deluxe
A quirky, unconventional sports game.


----------



## Dayken (Mar 21, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> Battle Arena Toshinden 3 for the PS1.



Is it sad that the first thing that usually comes to mind when I think of this game is that one of the "new" (and I use the term new loosely because he was basically a clone of Kayin) characters was basically Michael Jackson? =/


----------



## dog_over_man (Mar 21, 2008)

Platypus. Its this claymation shoot'em up.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow, I recognize only like... 4-5 games so far...

I'm also gonna say Pigskin Football for the genesis, one of the very few sports games I actually like, kind of like the mutant league games where a lot of the rules are ignored, plus you can pick up weapons to kill someone when you tackle someone/get tackled.


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Mar 21, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Giles_F_Ahrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... Mainly due to the religious references used in the game... IIRC :/


----------



## Lucedo (Mar 21, 2008)

I know of a good website for video games like that. It is called Hardcore Gaming 101. The address is:

http://hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/

This site covers video games old and new that are overlooked and underrated to many gamers, especially the best ones no one has played. It has some old gems that some of you recognize that were popular when first released but forgotten over time. There could be some single games or all games of certain franchises that fell off. Hardcore Gaming 101 is the place for these games.

For the Sly Cooper games, it has a cult following due to a certain artist who uses Neyla as an avatar and the hotness of Inspector Carmelita Fox.

Okami may has a following despite the number of games it sold. However, Okami is getting another chance on the Nintendo Wii.

For this case, I would say Zack and Wiki: The Quest for Barbaros' Treasure. It is a point and click adventure game that has the feel of its predecessors such as Day of the Tentacle and Sam and Max Hit the road. You use the Wiimote to point and click to solve many puzzles. This game is very good and it is one of the games that defines a proper Nintendo Wii game.

Video games that are very well received by many game reviewers like IGN, but was weak with sales came down with something called "The Psychonauts Syndrome."


----------



## Esplender (Mar 21, 2008)

Also, just remembered:
Skullmonkeys
The Neverhood
Boombots
Cyberbots


----------



## RedVein (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont know if people have heatd of this title or not but...
Contact for thr D.s. 
It was just so awesome. having the abbility to change to 8 classes of awesomeness.
Normal- was you in your regular cloth with normal stats.
Fireman- You in a red suite that gave you fire based attackes.
Waterboy- you in a parka and a russian hat, that gave water based attacks.
Flyboy- you in goggles and a pilot jacket with air based attacked
Knuckle mole- you with a bandana on your head, a brown and white tank top, and brown short, with ground based attackes and the ability to dig.
Fisherman- you with fishing cloths, and the abiility to... fish.
Thief- you in some goth looking cloth with the abiilit to steel and sneek up on bad guys.
cook- you with the ability to cook and make around 100+ dishes. 

my favorite was the cook, because come on.. you could eat, you got hunry, and full... it was so real and awesome... I liked eating everything I could find.

Also ... you got to get a girlfriend whitch I though was just so awesome.
never in a game (besides sims) can you choose to have a girlfriend.


			
				kewlhotrod said:
			
		

> Golden Sun 1 & 2 for the Gameboy.
> 
> Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
> 
> Kingdom of Loathing



Golden Sun was so awesome. I like that everytime you used magic, the screen would do some epic thing and make it awesome.
also...
Kingdom of Loathing XD
I love playing that... I am a Disco Bandit. xB


----------



## Meliz (Apr 2, 2008)

Rudra no Hihou. if you never heard of it you should feel ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Kajy (Apr 2, 2008)

The whole Boktai series... no one EVER heard of it...
And if heard, hated it >___>
Its kinda rare to find people who love Boktai...

Also, its my favorite series of all... not just from the ones that no one ever heard of


----------



## sneve (Apr 3, 2008)

heer:
N64
Ogre Battle 64: Person of Lordy Caliber ( beautiful rts rpg )
Mischief Makers ( platform game, quite unique on itÂ´s times )
WinBack ( " closest thing to Metal Gear Solid" it said something like that there XD still neat )

PC
Blood ( old doom style shooter )

Snes
SuperNova (ala Graduis style)
World Heroes 2 ( Fightingz )
Zombies Ate My Neightbors! ( hahaha so funny! )

Im not sure about this, but since i never hear of them, *shrugs*
Drawn To Life -DS- ( Platform game, VERY original since you get to draw weapons and even your hero and actually play with it )
Elite Beat Agents -DS- ( awesome music game, quite original too, music is all famous stuff btw )
Suikoden 2 - PSOne ( tis one is actually famous, but i jsut love it so much it goes here too  , rpg btw )


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Apr 3, 2008)

Front mission 3 on PS1
Warzone 2100 On PS1
Jersey Devil on PS1
Tomba on PS1 

but I do live in red neck truf so if its not bran freaking new they have no clue about it


----------



## Project_X (Apr 4, 2008)

dogoverman said:
			
		

> Platypus. Its this claymation shoot'em up.



My cousin and I own at that game. =)

For me...I have to give it up to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombies_Ate_My_Neighbors ZOMBIES ATE MY NEIGHBORS! (Preferred SNES version)


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Apr 4, 2008)

Project_X said:
			
		

> dogoverman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, I played that a few times. If you look around you can still find roms for it


----------



## rubixcuber (Apr 4, 2008)

I was going to say The Neverhood, but looks like someone beat me to it.

Out of This World for the SNES?


----------



## Project_X (Apr 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> Project_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way ahead of ya =)


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 4, 2008)

There's only one plus it's sequal :U

Galerians

and 

Galerians: ASH

C:


----------



## Kajet (Apr 4, 2008)

Kunio kun no Jidaigeki Dayo/Technos Samurai/Downtown Special - Kunio Kun no Jidaigeki Dayo Zenin Shuugou! - One of those names, if you like River City Ransom and haven't heard of it slap yourself cause it's pretty much RCR2 only... in feudal japan?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> Front mission 3 on PS1
> Warzone 2100 On PS1
> Jersey Devil on PS1
> Tomba on PS1
> ...



You could really say any Front Mission for that matter.


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 5, 2008)

as for the thief serries..... well i DESPISED the undead in those games.... for a long time it was just too creepy.... since i was missing my thief 1 and 2 cds for a while(still dont have my second one) i played the shalebridge cradle through so much in thief 3 that the creeps there dont quite get to me anymore....

anyway i looked through and a lot of people got what i was about to suggest. buuuuuuut  i still got some ammo up my sleaves...

fallout 1 and 2: they remain in my list of top 3 rpg series of all time and likely will never get bumped off. fallout is only known these days because bethesda got involved and likely butchured it....

HEAVY GEAR!!!! FUCK MECH WARRIOR!!1 i remember back in the day when mech warrior 1-3 was the hot thing. however in those days i preferred a lesser known title(although not as unknown as that gem shogo) heavy gear. i dont even REMEMBER how i got a copy of this but it blew my mind as oposed to mech warrior. mech warrior felt klanky and old where heavy gear you actually felt like you were fighting in a sofisticated machine of war, and yes you modified that bitch right down to what kind of legs you were gonna give your machine(usually it was just best to stick cheeta legs with a cheeta torso for example but there were reasons to change). i got hooked on it and i still think mech warrior is shallow in comparison, though heavy gear 2 greatly reduced your options to customise your gear....


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 6, 2008)

rubixcuber said:
			
		

> Out of This World for the SNES?


I actually own that  I used to have it for PC too, back in the olden days


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 6, 2008)

Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
I used to adore this game! In fact, it was my first RPG, so it'll always hold a special place in my heart. It was terribly cutesy and often silly, but it was just so much fun to play! I think it's also the only game I've beaten completely without help (As much as I enjoying play video games, truth be told, I'm simply AWFUL at them). 
(( On a side note, my exploration of this thread went somewhat like this:
*scrolls through thread quickly and sees: "Gun, violence, shooter, mech, shooter, battle, blood, etc, etc, etc."*
...
....
*takes time to laugh aloud and be proud to post a girly game!* ))


----------



## TopazThunder (Apr 6, 2008)

No one's mentioned this game, and I don't know if it's not well known enough to be considered obscure, but the Banjo Kazooie games for N64 is easily one of my favorite games. In the sequel they mentioned a third game, but since RareWare has retired guess that's not happening.

If this game doesn't count as far as obscurity goes, then discount my post. They're still good games.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 6, 2008)

Are you kidding? Those games were huge! And they are making a third one, for the Xbox 360. You should look it up


----------



## Pandanaught (Apr 6, 2008)

Earthbound, simple because every version of the game is essentially pretty amazing...and the only part that annoys me is most people I know who play Ness in the smash bros serious, knows what game his from...yet has no idea his role in his story.  Anywho great game a must play .

Added note who hasn't heard of Banjo Kazooie that game was amazing...Banjo Tootie....that's another story...


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Apr 7, 2008)

Alot of the games that i miss playing and still play

Dungeon Keeper 2
Lemmings  (pc)
Telengard (commodore 64)
Dino Eggs (commodore 64)
Zool (SNES)
Wetrix (Dreamcast)
DRIP (Amiga)
Monkey Island (PC)
Pocket Tanks (scortched tanks rendition - PC)
Chuzzle - (poptab games internet version....its farkin' addictive!)


----------



## Pandanaught (Apr 7, 2008)

Odjit-Sanura said:
			
		

> Alot of the games that i miss playing and still play
> 
> Dungeon Keeper 2
> *Lemmings  (pc)*
> ...



Highlighted the games I also enjoyed from this post, Lemmings simply because once you get to SunSoft difficult the games darn near impossible.  Wetrix is just classic played it on N64 though don't think there's a huge difference... does the Dreamcast version have online capabilities?  Lastly pocket tanks have to say its a great time killer at work or with friends reminds me a lot of Liero (probably no ones heard of that) .


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Apr 7, 2008)

Pandanaught said:
			
		

> Odjit-Sanura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant say ive had a chance to play the N64 version, but i dont think the dreamcast version had online games, but i never tried it either.

Lemmings i like playing when i want to hear the cute "oh no" and see a  spray of pixels flying off my screen.

I still cant beat my mate (aussiesnowkitty) at pocket tanks.  he's just too good!


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 7, 2008)

lol i would have highlighted dungeon keeper, it has a nice twist on strategy.

one to add to the list....

legacy of kain: soul reaver. GOOD classic. unfortunately i seem to have lost the copy for my dreamcast


----------



## Clothoverlord (Apr 18, 2008)

On the PC a game called Europa Universalis III, have yet to find anyone else who has ever heard of it (*awesomishness*)
And I suppose an NES game called Stealth ATF, I still find myself humming that theme from time to time.


----------



## Danjen (Apr 18, 2008)

I like retro games and indie games. And by indie games I mean ones made by like two people that have a forum. I also played a lot of those stupid demo games on shareware CDs (you know, those 1000+ games collections) from the 90's. There's this one dungeon crawler I liked from there called Mordor. It has no relation to LotR. Another one was the Exile series of games, later remade to be called the Avernum series.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Apr 18, 2008)

I have five PC games that are my favorite.

Not sure if these were mentioned, but here they are:

Crusader: No Remorse
Crusader: No Regret
Descent: Freespace The Great War
Freespace 2
Silpheed


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Apr 19, 2008)

Exile, Suikoden, etc.

...Meh. I don't feel like trying to remember 'em all.


----------



## DR4IG (Apr 20, 2008)

Lessee.. Starting from oldest fave to newest.. I'll do the top 10 thing.

Sorcerian (Falcom-PC)
Eye Of The Beholder Trilogy (SSI-PC)
Ultima UnderWorld 1&2 (Looking Glass Studios-PC)
Crystal Caves (???-Mac Classic)
Dark Reign (Auran-PC)
BattleZone II (Activision-PC)
Thief 1&2 (Eidos-PC)
Aztama (???-PC)
Doukutsu Monogatari (Studio Pixel-PC)
Tactical Ops-Assault On Error (MicroProse-PC)

 That's just a small list.. But I see a couple of my faves are up in some of the other lists. :}


----------



## Baltis_Exinus (Apr 20, 2008)

Not sure if they're well known, but Kirby's Avalanche and Tetris Attack. Also, Super Tennis. All for SNES.


----------



## Toraie (Apr 26, 2008)

Onmyou Taisenki: Hasha no In for PS2 and its GBA game, Zeroshiki.

Onmyou Taisenki is the underrated anime series that everyone needs to go watch. Because of Kogenta if nothing else. <333


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 26, 2008)

Meliz said:


> Rudra no Hihou. if you never heard of it you should feel ashamed of yourself.


Try GIGAINAZUMA as a mantra when you get the chance.



Rainbowshaven said:


> Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
> I used to adore this game! In fact, it was my first RPG, so it'll always hold a special place in my heart. It was terribly cutesy and often silly, but it was just so much fun to play! I think it's also the only game I've beaten completely without help (As much as I enjoying play video games, truth be told, I'm simply AWFUL at them).
> (( On a side note, my exploration of this thread went somewhat like this:
> *scrolls through thread quickly and sees: "Gun, violence, shooter, mech, shooter, battle, blood, etc, etc, etc."*
> ...


Rhapsody! :3 That was a fun game, especially because it had so much comedy. Nothing less from those design and localization groups.



Pandanaught said:


> Earthbound, simple because every version of the game is essentially pretty amazing...and the only part that annoys me is most people I know who play Ness in the smash bros serious, knows what game his from...yet has no idea his role in his story.  Anywho great game a must play .


I didn't mention Earthbound simply because I thought it wasn't one nobody ever heard of. I guess I was wrong? :<



Odjit-Sanura said:


> Telengard (commodore 64)
> Dino Eggs (commodore 64)
> DRIP (Amiga)


COMMODORE AND AMIGA, REPRESENT *respek knuckles*



DR4IG said:


> Doukutsu Monogatari (Studio Pixel-PC)


Psst, I'm the one who made the Livejournal community for Cave Story. :3


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 28, 2008)

I just picked up a copy of A Force More Powerful, the game of nonviolent resistance. It is just about my favorite game about getting uppity about social and legal reform. Right now I am prepping a group of university students to hold a meeting with the administration of their university on their policy on ethnic segregation. ):


----------



## gravija (Apr 29, 2008)

I cant beleive no has posted anything about the Blaster master series NES/GENS

NES http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCwfdLsqDwM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHA9vtC8rpg awesome remixed music better overview aswell LOL
GENS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQro0ku2XLY unfortunately it has horrid sync issues. . . oh well youll get the idea, dont keep the volume loud at the END, youll thank me fer the warning LOL

PS1 version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3HsGil74s8&feature=related , i never played it but it seems like it would be alot of fun n.n I never knew this existed till i started to do example searches 

then there was Journey to Silius, a great little know game that featured fast paced gameplay that never let up on ya http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFF__Lvndxo also the music was cool too, fer nintendo


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 29, 2008)

Sispri Gauntlet, a hilarious shooter I guess based on Sister Princess. A friend of mine was playing it on his laptop one day, he drew quite a crowd of people cheering him on because god damn is it ever hard


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's some shit that no one's played that blew the hell out of Zelda at the time.

Crystalis, for the NES. Known as God Slayer in Japan.

Oh and Hellsinker is an awesome doujin STG from the makers of Radio Zonde


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Apr 29, 2008)

There was a game I use to play on play station.  It was super cheesy and corny, but I thought it was fun.  It was Mort the Chicken.  And you had to collect baby chickens and fight against alien cubes who thought that the earthlings and farm animals were killing their brothers... but really, they were just hay bales.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2008)

Mobile Suit Gundam: Crossfire for PS3.

Haven't heard much about it.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 30, 2008)

Trackmania Nations Forever.  High-speed stunt racing.  You may have seen videos of other Trackmania games on YouTube.

Trackmania Nations Forever is free, but if you pay a bit, you can upgrade it to Trackmania United Forever, which has several more environments to race in and lets you use custom car models.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 30, 2008)

BijouxDeFoxxe said:


> There was a game I use to play on play station.  It was super cheesy and corny, but I thought it was fun.  It was Mort the Chicken.  And you had to collect baby chickens and fight against alien cubes who thought that the earthlings and farm animals were killing their brothers... but really, they were just hay bales.


FREE THE CUBES

FREE THE CUBES OR SUFFER OUR WRATH

Haha, I played a demo of that game a long time ago. It was so cracked out but fun. <3


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 30, 2008)

RBO (Ragnarok Battle Offline) --->its like mapple but it has more combo like devil may cry and you can play 1~3 players on one comp or on LAN


----------



## XERO (May 5, 2008)

Virtual On:Operation Moongate for PC
Bloody Roar series
Battletech/Mechwarrior (when they were pen and paper RPGs)
UT '99
X3: Reunion
UT '99 and X3 aren't exactly unheard of games, but most people that I have talked to outside my circle have no clue what they are.


----------



## sgolem (May 5, 2008)

Maybe it's just bad luck, but nobody I talk to off the internet seems to have heard of Homeworld.  That's like one of my favourite games.  Soundtrack is amazing too.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Blazing Dragons (PS1 version). Monty Python-esque game (since it was designed by Terry Jones of Monty Python)



Almost surprised no one else has mentioned this yet...


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 5, 2008)

Three mentions of Exile..?!
As for Earthbound, it's really popular, actually.  In Japan.  Which is the only place you can go to get Mother, Mother 2, and Mother 3.  And then they go and taunt us by putting Lucas in SSBB... damn, sometimes I really hate Nintendo.

But anyway, I'd like to give a shoutout to Illusion of Gaia (which I think my be a prequel to Terranigma).  The story was written by a Japanese novelist, so it's really cool and interesting.  And the music is totally bizarre, which adds about 10 cool points to it.
Also Legend of the Mystical Ninja for the SNES, and then Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon for N64.  They're both brilliant games.  Da- Da- Dash!!
And finally, a little-known Capcom game named U.N. Squadron.  It's hard as hell, but the music rocks and it's fun (especially if you load up on special weapons).

Also Timeslip.  I'm just going to put it here as an aside, in case anyone wants to give it a go.  I don't think you can actually win.  Like, even if you're a cyborg whose sole mission is to play and beat this game, I don't think you can do it.  But it's still kind of fun.


----------



## Rhainor (May 5, 2008)

XERO said:


> Virtual On:Operation Moongate for PC
> Bloody Roar series
> Battletech/Mechwarrior (when they were pen and paper RPGs)
> UT '99
> ...


The only one in that list I haven't heard of is the first one.  I'm a big Battletech fan (although tabletop war games -- not quite a _role-playing_ game -- aren't really my thing).  I bought "Bloody Roar Extreme" the day it came out.  I played the hell out of UTclassic, and played a little of X3 (although I prefer multiplayer in my space sims).

I've still got my UTclassic discs around somewhere.

If you liked X3, you should check out the upcoming game "Jumpgate: Evolution".


----------



## Oni (May 5, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> The only one in that list I haven't heard of is the first one.  I'm a big Battletech fan (although tabletop war games -- not quite a _role-playing_ game -- aren't really my thing).  I bought "Bloody Roar Extreme" the day it came out.  I played the hell out of UTclassic, and played a little of X3 (although I prefer multiplayer in my space sims).
> 
> I've still got my UTclassic discs around somewhere.
> 
> If you liked X3, you should check out the upcoming game "Jumpgate: Evolution".


Bloody Roar Series =s awesome. 
Mechawarrior PC game series =s awesome. 
UT = awesome multiplayer lan(not an internet game, split second shots make all the difference)  

I wish that someone would create a battletech/mechawarrior movie. That The inner sphere verses the clans would be an awesome story. We have the CGG capabilities to make a mech movie awesome.


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2008)

I too love the original UT.  My aunt worked for EPIC games when it came out, and I got to beta test!!  Their HQ is like an hour away from my house.


----------



## Quaidis (May 5, 2008)

I personally like Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure.  It's hard to find (made by Altus and all) and not many people have heard of it.  Very quirky rpg and the only game I've played that doubles as a musical.  A badly sang comedic musical...  That can be played on the cd player if I want to hear it without playing the game.

I feel the WildArms, Grandia, Breath of Fire, and Lufia series are too well known now to be considered 'favorite game that noone's heard of'.  Terranigma is a classic that too many people know as well.  Same with EarthBound.

Two others.  Saiyuki: Journey West is a classic tactics ps1 game I've played which noone else supposedly has.  And Ys 1 for the nes and Sms (I played it on the sms) is such a hard, classic zelda-esk game that I've played three times now and still can't beat.  I just can't find the last book.  Alas, I can't ask advice on something that old from other gamers as it's hardly played.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 5, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> And finally, a little-known Capcom game named U.N. Squadron.  It's hard as hell, but the music rocks and it's fun (especially if you load up on special weapons).




U.N. Squadron is one of my favorite SNES games (behind LTTP and Super Mario World). I could beat it on normal with all three characters (Mickey, Greg and Shin), though Shin was my favorite of the group. I could get all the way to the upside-down cave machine boss before dying on Hard setting, but never could beat it. Too many enemies coming from both directions to ever really launch attacks at the boss. My favorite enemy boss would have to be the SR-71 Blackbird.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 5, 2008)

I haven't seen all the posts, but I have a game to be considered one of the best of all time for me, and to most who have played: 
Planescape: Torment
This game is about 8 years old, but even today is very enjoyable and graphics are still fairly good.  It's the story and the game itself that is a life-changing experience.  Wiki it if you want to know more....


----------



## Jelly (May 5, 2008)

sgolem said:


> Maybe it's just bad luck, but nobody I talk to off the internet seems to have heard of Homeworld.  That's like one of my favourite games.  Soundtrack is amazing too.



AUGHHHH

OUR HOME IS OUR WORLD OUR LIFE

I saw them live. They didn't play it. :C



Spoiler



Didn't that end with you having to face an exact replica of your squadron?


----------



## sgolem (May 5, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> AUGHHHH
> 
> OUR HOME IS OUR WORLD OUR LIFE
> 
> ...


Maybe in 2.  I sort of got bored of 2 for some reason so I never finished it.


AzurePhoenix said:


> I too love the original UT.  My aunt worked for EPIC games when it came out, and I got to beta test!!  Their HQ is like an hour away from my house.


I used to live in that area.  Sometimes someone would walk into the Quiznos I worked at with and EPIC shirt on and I'd be like "Should I say something?"  Red Storm used to be around that area too.  One of their former employees now teaches at the high school I went to.


----------



## Greyblade (May 6, 2008)

Uncharted:  Drake's Fortune.

Nobody seems to have played it.  But it's awesome.  like Laura Croft had a child with Indianna Jones, and their lovechild was a snarky, sarcastic, suave SOB.

The animation alone makes the game worth it; it's not the usual single walk/run animation that continues on cycle no matter what you're doing.  If the main character is running down steps, he shifts his weight and trots down them sideways.  If he's getting shot at, he runs like he's fockin well being shot at.  I love it. ^^


----------



## Test_Subject (May 15, 2008)

I'm gonna sound like a n00b, but...


Zone of the Enders 1 and 2.

REZ.

Cave Story. (OMGASM)

Killer 7. (No one's heard of it... >_>)

Dino Crisis 3. DX

Synaesthete.

Phantasy Star Online Ep. I & II.

That's all I can think of at the moment.

DX


----------



## AlexX (May 15, 2008)

Here's a few more:

Crystalis- Zelda with more focus on action than puzzles. However, hit detection was rather poor and only one of the four spells you learn is any useful outside of storyline events, so it's far from perfect, but still fun. Which is better between it and Zelda is pretty up in the air, as it entirely depends on whether you prefer action or puzzles in your adventure games.

Godhand- Can't really go talking about underappreciated gems without mentioning this baby from the previous gen (as of the time of writing, of course).

Sweet Home- Pretty much started the Survival Horror genre. Despite being an 8-bit NES game, it legitimately creeped me out at times.

Beyond Good & Evil- I think this one speaks for itself, for those who have played it. If you haven't, it's worth checking out.

Astro Boy: Omega Factor- I am obligated to add this in due to good gameplay, responsive controls, and good difficulty selection. Only real problem is that most blow it off once they see the name of a really, really old anime character in the title.


----------



## Cane McKeyton (May 15, 2008)

Planet Blupi: Basically an RTS game about these yellow egg shaped people who are trying to defend their planet from an evil invading robot. It's cute and can be pretty challenging and was my very first RTS game.


----------



## Samael (May 15, 2008)

Exile 3.
Despite the limitations of the engine, I still love this relatively simple RPG - more so this particular venture in it before it came back re-made as Avernum. 
The gist of it: you're a part of a civilization of people that have grown up underground. A long while back, the dominant empire of the surfaceworld booted it's convicts and it's detestables to the land down under. Back story reads a bit like some of the early history of Australia. Much like Australia, the people grew fed up of the Imperial rule. Unlike Australia, they sent a mage to assassinate the emperor. Quite why Australia never sent Crocodile Dundee after Queen Elizabeth II, I'll never understand.

Anyway, there was a war of independance, freakin' aliens showed up, saved the day and, for the longest time, peace has reigned. Now though, the people of Exile want to walk again on the surface, set-up diplomatic agreements with the current, benevolent Empress and have a nice life. This is where the party comes in. You're given some supplies, some basic weapons, told you can potter around Exile all you like but, eventually, head surface-wards. 

Things aren't right on the surface though. Things aren't right at all. Things are slimy or covered in giant bugs or just giants, ready to beat all kinds of hell out of you. The Empire's still around and people get by, but there's a half dozen plagues of monstrosities ruining their lives.

First game I ever played where I found that, if I did nothing, the world actually WOULD start to fall apart. A quest important location gets invaded, given time (based solely on time - not on the players actions) and the major cities begin to crumble and flake under relentless attack. In one particular town, monsters charge out of the sea. You were never safe with the golems around.

Anyway, not particular advanced game but, since I started playing the shareware version in my childhood, it means quite a bit to me, I guess.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 15, 2008)

Exile 3 literally took me years to beat.  I would recommend it only to people who have a great deal of patience, because it is obscenely difficult to win.  First of all, you have to be a great explorer and take lots of notes if you want to find out where you're supposed to go (the world is HUGE), second of all, monsters kick your ass relentlessly no matter what level you are or what equipment you might have found, and third of all, you get attacked ALL THE TIME (monsters in dungeons regenerate after a while and come looking for you; this is especially irritating if you're doing, say, the roach quest.  You'll be walking along, then all of the sudden you'll turn a corner and *splortch!* you get poisoned and have to fight off 12 giant cockroaches).
But the story is cool, the world is gigantic and full of secrets (it'd probably take a decade to find them all yourself), and there are a whole bunch of nifty little things that make it an awesome game.  Like Samael said, time passes and things change (people die, towns fall apart, and eventually your home of Exile might get invaded by demons because of a spell gone awry and you have to return to fight them off lest the world be destroyed, the like), characters are all different and interesting to talk with, there are several different ways to beat the game (let the world be destroyed is one, destroy it yourself is another, or you could actually go through and solve everybody's problems and then discover the secret behind all the monsters and create peace for all by slaying the ones behind it), amongst other things.  And the sound effects are totally awesome.
It's a great game, and I love it to death, but it's definitely not for everybody.  Though I would recommend that everybody play it at least once, because you just might fall in love.


----------



## Drecano (May 16, 2008)

Quite a few ggod games there I've played and heard of.  Dungeon Keeper, God Hand, Mech Warrior, all brilliant.

My list is this:
Global Defence Force (PS2, shooter)
Champions of Norrath (PS2, RPG)
Champions: Return to Arms (PS2, RPG)
Impossible Creatures (PC, RTS)
UFO series (PC, RTS)

Rest of my faves are mainstream, like SoulCalibur, Rampage, Total War series ect.

By the way, Global Defence Force is on the XBOX360 as Earth Defence Force 2017.  Both versions are cheap and for the money you get so much.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 16, 2008)

i don't play games no one's heard about

probably the most obscure i've played is... disgaea, maybe


----------



## darkdoomer (May 16, 2008)

GON (super nes)
nosferatu (snes, so graphically awesome that donkey kong country's aint got no shit in this.)
jiji's mysterious forest (pc/windows, changes from solitaire and minesweeper)


----------



## Acisej (May 19, 2008)

Enchanted Arms. <3
Also Panzer Dragoon Orta. No one I know has heard of them, really. D:


----------



## FurryFox (May 20, 2008)

Two words ... "Space Junkie"


----------



## Thorne (May 20, 2008)

GBA superpack.

One of those bootlegged carts that had 300 games, mostly crappy, but it had one game about making tunnels, shit was SO cash.


----------



## Rhainor (May 20, 2008)

Acisej said:


> Enchanted Arms. <3
> Also Panzer Dragoon Orta. No one I know has heard of them, really. D:



A friend of mine has (or had) Enchanted Arms, and Panzer Dragoon is (or was) *huge* in Japan.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 20, 2008)

Drecano said:


> UFO series (PC, RTS)


UFO isn't unknown. Well the prior enemy was, but the game/s aren't really.
They did make three of them.


----------



## Neothumper (May 20, 2008)

Gitaroo man

Dragon's curse

Grim Fandango

Bubble bobble

Texas : ground zero

Vegas stakes

Beneath a steel sky

Taz-mania

bet quite a few people have heard of those though i guess


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 20, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i don't play games no one's heard about
> 
> probably the most obscure i've played is... disgaea, maybe



You should meet a friend of mine. He's playin Disgaea 2, and only uses an insane-level Prinny to go through the stages. Powerful enough to kill all the enemies except the super-bosses with one hit.


----------



## Ibun (May 20, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crash_'n_the_Boys:_Street_Challenge

From the makers of the more famous River City Ransom. I remember playing this game for hours on end.


----------



## LordWibble (May 29, 2008)

Psychonauts people, PSYCHONAUTS!

I'm actually sort of a connoisseur of 'legendary' rare games, So when I found Shadow of the Colossus and Zone of the Enders preowned at EB I almost fainted.


----------



## Quaidis (May 29, 2008)

... I find SotC and ZotE used at Gamestop all the time...  They're everywhere.  There are probably a million copies on amazon right now trying to get rid of it.  Both games are games people have heard of.

I think this thread is more about games noone's heard of that are good than rare games that everyone wants.  If this was the latter, everyone would be talking nonstop about titles we already know about.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 29, 2008)

Sniper.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (May 29, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> Psychonauts people, PSYCHONAUTS!
> 
> I'm actually sort of a connoisseur of 'legendary' rare games, So when I found Shadow of the Colossus and Zone of the Enders preowned at EB I almost fainted.



All three of those are about as rare as hair on Robin Williams' body. And Psychonauts was a substandard collect-em-up with some traces of brilliant humor bogged down by the general boredom inflicted by the earlier stages.

To add to this list, here's a game nobody(except Dayken) has ever heard of:
Snatcher for the Sega CD.

Oh and Alundra is pretty obscure. Think Zelda but better and more puzzle-focused.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 29, 2008)

two words:


GRAFFITI 

KINGDOM


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (May 30, 2008)

well, I happen to like Ar Tonelico, Melodies of Elemia. I picked that up, and when I asked if they play it people are like 'lolwhut?'

I also get that from the Lunar series, Freelancer, DarkStar One, and one or two others I cant remember right now


----------



## Bokracroc (May 30, 2008)

Gar-Yulong said:


> All three of those are about as rare as hair on Robin Williams' body. And Psychonauts was a substandard collect-em-up with some traces of brilliant humor bogged down by the general boredom inflicted by the earlier stages.



SotC and ZotE _are _rare in Australia.

Psychonauts is rare in the "It was 'everywhere' but who actually played it?" way.
And it's a fucking Tim Schafer game man. *Tim Schafer!*


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

Twisted for 3DO
best platform-party game EVER!!!
mario party???? WEAK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3FuhDizUf8

Now that is a video game....god I miss the late 80's early 90's


----------



## Emerald Green Hedgehog (May 30, 2008)

Evil Zone and ghost in the shell for the PSX are my two favourite games that are rare.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (May 30, 2008)

I just remembered one!

Evergrace, for the PS2

one of my personal favorites


----------



## Krugg (May 30, 2008)

My favorites:

Heroes of Might and Magic II and III (PC)
The whole monkey island series (PC)
Mischief Makers (N64)
Ogre Battle 64 (N64)
Killer Instinct Gold (N64)
Skitchin' (Genesis)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 30, 2008)

Krugg said:


> Ogre Battle 64 (N64)



Beautiful!


----------



## LordWibble (May 30, 2008)

Krugg said:


> My favorites:
> 
> Heroes of Might and Magic II and III (PC)
> The whole monkey island series (PC)



Those were hardly unheard of. I've always been a fan of The Shin Megami Tensei games, and almost no-one I talk to knows of them.


----------



## Quaidis (May 30, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei shows up on the popular game review show: Xplay I believe at least three times.  Didn't they make a complaint on how freaking long the titles are in one of them?

I hear about the series about every time a new game comes out.  If the game shows up on television, they make a big deal about it, and it somehow gets a review on XPlay, then it's far from unheard of.

Monkey Island, and games thereafter, were very popular back when they came out and still are.  Kids these days may not recognize the name, but for those at most twenty years or older the game is very familiar.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 30, 2008)

Dragon Rage. Little known PS2 game (with bad controls and cheap AI and stronger-than-should-be enemies), but a decent game. You play the role of a dragon that's escaped from your Orc masters, and join forces with a fairy to try to free your brethren.


----------



## LordWibble (May 30, 2008)

I quite like the Gothic series too...


----------



## Data_stalker (May 31, 2008)

Krugg said:


> My favorites:
> 
> 
> Mischief Makers (N64)



I swear I think I've played that game. Is that the one where you could mix items you pick up in pots and make other items? I forget. But damn if it is I loved that game.


----------



## Krugg (May 31, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> I swear I think I've played that game. Is that the one where you could mix items you pick up in pots and make other items? I forget. But damn if it is I loved that game.



Yep, you're thinking of that game, although hearing "shake shake" every time she shook something made me go insane after a while.

Definitely one of Enix's best games before Square ate them.


----------



## Kobas_a_saint (May 31, 2008)

*ftw*

Rouge vacation 2012


----------



## Data_stalker (May 31, 2008)

Krugg said:


> Yep, you're thinking of that game, although hearing "shake shake" every time she shook something made me go insane after a while.
> 
> Definitely one of Enix's best games before Square ate them.



That was a great game from what I remember.


----------



## Ink-Eyes (Jun 1, 2008)

LAGOON (SNES game)
Dragon Lore (PC)
Necrodome (PC)
ActRaiser (SNES)
Super Mario RPG (SNES)
Illusion of Gaia (SNES)
Journeyman Project (PC)

More to be added later


----------



## Neothumper (Jun 1, 2008)

brutal sport on my friends old commordore
and ghostbuster's on my old amstrad cpc


----------



## Tarek (Jun 3, 2008)

Throwing this out there:

- Bloody Roar series on the PSX/PS2, also a bit of a guilty pleasure cause they arent that good lol
- Earth Defense Force 2017
- Parasite Eve (PSX)


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 7, 2008)

kewlhotrod said:


> Golden Sun 1 & 2 for the Gameboy.
> 
> Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
> 
> Kingdom of Loathing




Haven't heard of KoL, but Golden Sun and Star Ocean TtEoT, oh Heck yeah!

Also

La Pucelle tatics (PS2)

Amazing Island (GC) probably what got me into being furry!

and something I just found: Mana Khemia: Alchemists of Al-Revis


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 7, 2008)

The Legend of zelda: majora's mask (seems like everyone I ask has never heard of this game -_-)

Maplestory

Golden sun

resident evil 4 (alternate version XD)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 7, 2008)

Tarek said:


> Throwing this out there:
> 
> - Bloody Roar series on the PSX/PS2, also a bit of a guilty pleasure cause they arent that good lol
> - Earth Defense Force 2017
> - Parasite Eve (PSX)



oh god, I forgot about parasite eve! it was quite cool!

also, mysterious island (it's got a myst sense of gameplay, and I love those kinds of games)

lastly, megaman 64 (a.k.a megaman legends)


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

My personal favorites were...
The megaman legends series (unfinished sadly)
Cave story
Soldat (good for quick fragging in 2d)
Shadow Hearts (RPG for the PS2)
Kid Chameleon (Sega genesis I think?)
and.. Tales of Phantasia (I personally think this game was the best rpg on the system)

While not a full game on it's own, I personally loved a mod for UT called U4E
Mainly because it expanded the weapon base and character models had abilities.
My character of choice? An anthro dragon, lol.


----------



## deckerdragon (Jun 9, 2008)

*Deus Ex: The Conspiracy* was a game set in the genetic dystopian genre of science-fiction. Littered with conspiracies and headache-inducing plot twists, this was probably the most down-to-earth conspiracy theory style game that I have actually enjoyed playing. (Unlike some others that came before it, mind you.)


----------



## LordWibble (Jun 9, 2008)

deckerdragon said:


> *Deus Ex: The Conspiracy* was a game set in the genetic dystopian genre of science-fiction. Littered with conspiracies and headache-inducing plot twists, this was probably the most down-to-earth conspiracy theory style game that I have actually enjoyed playing. (Unlike some others that came before it, mind you.)



Deus Ex is nigh legendary, not unheard of.


----------



## Shade Rose (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: revenge of the "draw the person above you thread"*

rocket night sega genisiss


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 9, 2008)

deckerdragon said:


> *Deus Ex: The Conspiracy* was a game set in the genetic dystopian genre of science-fiction. Littered with conspiracies and headache-inducing plot twists, this was probably the most down-to-earth conspiracy theory style game that I have actually enjoyed playing. (Unlike some others that came before it, mind you.)





LordWibble said:


> Deus Ex is nigh legendary, not unheard of.


What he said.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 9, 2008)

Just remembered a few today.
"Sonic Triple Trouble"
"Sonic Drift 2"
"Sonic Chaos"

Those are rare and ALL MINE! >=3


----------



## TheMastertape (Jun 9, 2008)

Steel Beasts
Jurassic Park: Operation Genesis.


If you will accept a well-known game, in a not-so-large genre:
Il2 Sturmovik


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 10, 2008)

_Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3_

Has a pretty decent fanbase and got "RPG of the year", but not a whole lot of people have heard about it.

And the Persona 3:FES just came out with the original game plus 30 extra hours, adding up to over 100 hours! Golly, what a deal! [Shameless plug]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_3


----------



## Takun (Jun 10, 2008)

Galerians.  A twisted scifi horror with psychics?  Yes please.


----------



## PupJ (Jun 10, 2008)

The Haunting, Sega Genesis.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 10, 2008)

PupJ said:


> The Haunting, Sega Genesis.



Actually, I think i've played that one. =)
Screenshot please?


----------



## Lukar (Jun 10, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Tales of the Abyss.
> This game was indeed hyped by Tales of Fans and liked by many who enjoyed Tales of Symphonia. But it was released in 2006, specifically October 2006 within weeks of Final Fantasy XII. And not to mention Kingdom Hearts 2 came out the same year, so tales of the Abyss was pretty much lost in the hype of the pending Final Fantasy XII.



I've been wanting to get that game, but I osld my PS2 a few months ago. T.T

Anyways, I'd have to say the GBA port of Tales of Phantasia. Yeah, it does suck, but I've kinda fallen in love with it. xD

Oh, and don't forget about the .hack series- particularly the G.U. games.


----------



## Takun (Jun 10, 2008)

Intro to Galerians.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q09TnBbeF4s

sequel. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eOHRaWB0xE&feature=related

I'm a sucker for psychics...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jun 16, 2008)

KingdomBlade said:


> _Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3_
> 
> Has a pretty decent fanbase and got "RPG of the year", but not a whole lot of people have heard about it.
> 
> ...




Oh, big fan of it here!  I was going to dress up like one of them (maybe koro-chan) for an anime con, but I'm not that social...


----------



## Not A Fox (Jun 16, 2008)

Colony Wars for the PSX


----------



## Bambi (Jun 16, 2008)

> Warzone 2100 on PS1


 
Score! I love that game.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 16, 2008)

kingdom under fire, the original two, on the original xbox

PS the xbox 360 one makes it look horrible


----------



## Kajet (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, got my PS1 games sitting out for a change so more obscure goodness on that system.

Treasures of the deep
Tail Concerto (Sounds like a furry porn huh?)
Chocobo Racing
Gauntlet Legends
The entire Jumping Flash! series (all 2 of them that I know of..)
Darkstalkers 3
Megaman Legends (Both were good in different ways though)
Legend of Mana
Syphon Filter
The Point Blank series

I can still probably find a few more titles from other systems too...


----------



## WoulfeMaelstorme (Jun 17, 2008)

Megarace 2 [ PC ] => A time piece do to its jaw-dropping prerendered 3D race venues and weird sense of humor via Lance Boyle.
Endorfun [ PC ] => Another unique puzzle creation from Denmark and looks best in 256 color mode. Also one of the most challenging games of its genre to date.
Vivesector [ PC ] => Straight out of Russia itself and sold exclusively in European market. This FPS monster is Doctor Monraeu gone Frankenstein.


----------



## kathangaroo (Jun 26, 2008)

How about the spawn of lol?
Legend of Legaia? PS classic
Alundra?
Grandia?
Guardians' crusade?
chocobo's dungeon?
sound familiar?


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 26, 2008)

kathangaroo said:


> How about the spawn of lol?
> Legend of Legaia? PS classic
> Alundra?
> Grandia?
> ...



i played alundra
it got boring pretty fast


----------



## Xioneer (Jun 27, 2008)

Space Haste 2


----------



## Lucedo (Jun 28, 2008)

Recently on Hardcore Gaming 101, there are a lot of articles on Treasure Video Games.

http://hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/


----------



## Electrocat (Jun 28, 2008)

Septerra Core

The Incredible Machine

Star Trek : Judgement Rites

Space Quest 1 - 6

Police Quest

I'll think of more later


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 28, 2008)

Electrocat said:


> Septerra Core



I had that for a while.  Pretty good game.  I got stuck on the first time you visit another shell, and now I dunno where the game disc went.


----------



## Belial switchblade (Jun 28, 2008)

Call of Cthulu, lovecraft game that kicked a huge amount of ass


----------



## Tabr (Jun 28, 2008)

X-Com: Apocalypse

Oh how I loved that game!


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 3, 2008)

Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII for the Wii


----------



## SerFox (Jul 3, 2008)

Psychonauts...well... before Yahtzee reviewed it and every bugger went and bought it.

Mashed: this fell into the Categorical misprint of missing out an online feature and thus rendered the game very unpopular as it was almost specifically designed for that purpose. Oh well it was only Â£3.

Screamer: The old DOS racer and to this day remains one of my top racing games simply for the awesome arcade element very similar to that of Daytona, except less crap in some instances. I.e. Not all the tracks go round in a circle.

Descent: A trilogy which died a miserable death at the hands of megacorporations with lots of money. A bi achievement at the time, but unfortunately the competition overlaped the hell out of it and it kinda got forgotten about. The first one still remains a technological breakthrough and ceases to amaze me for what it did. The series ended at the third, hence trilogy, but with advertising campaings like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RUakcYEkew what do you expect?


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 3, 2008)

"Terranigma", had to play this one as a ROM on emulator since it was only released in europe. Small town boy living in a town on the INSIDE of the hollow earth, he resurfaces to discover that the surface of the planet has been decimated, and it's up to him to restore it back.

Fun game!


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 3, 2008)

Super Robot Wars Series.

TOP THAT!


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 3, 2008)

SNES
Tecmo Secret of the Stars => Aquatallion
Dual Orb 2
Emerald Dragon
Lufia 2 Rise of the Sinistrals

PS1 / PS2
Chaos Wars
Shining Tears
Mana Khemia Alchemists of Al Revis
RPG Maker 
RPG Maker 2
RPG Maker 3
Saga Frontier
Guardian's Crusade

GB
Makai TÅshi SaGa
SaGa 2: Hihou Densetsu
SaGa 3: Jikuu no Hasha
Sword of Mana Remake of the Final Fantasy Adventure => Seiken Densetsu: Final Fantasy Gaiden


----------



## Krugg (Jul 3, 2008)

Another one I thought of is GunZ: The Duel. Not really unheard of, but most of the folks I talk to have never played it.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 3, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> RPG Maker
> RPG Maker 2
> RPG Maker 3



These are not games themselves, they are game-creation tools.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 3, 2008)

However there are some good games made from it.

Like one of my favories. The Faith of one.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

Brave Fencer Musashi a squaresoft game that no one has actually heard of


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 4, 2008)

Shove It! on Sega, the warehouse box-pushing strategy game.

I got it for 99 cents in 1995 and it has pissed me off ever since.

Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus. I don't know many Oddworld fans and I'm not sure why.
 Granted, Munch's Oddysee sucks, but don't compare it to Oddworld Inhabitants' previous games.


----------



## Leonix (Jul 4, 2008)

There was a fighting game back in 93 (I think) Called "One Must Fall: 2097", a very kick ass old skool 2d fighter that I consider a "hidden gem" of its time...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 4, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Brave Fencer Musashi a squaresoft game that no one has actually heard of



Amen and what about it's PS2 Sequel.

Let's not forget another game square made Ehergeiz.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 4, 2008)

I remember oddworld, it was a wicked game.

games I remember that everyone HAS to play, but the new generation seems to be completely oblivious about.

Duke nukem 3D
No one lives forever (1 and 2)
System shock (1 and 2) way better than Bio shock! XP
Strife (on the doom engine)
Dark Forces (first ever starwars FPS, totaly awsome)


----------



## Lucas (Jul 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of Star Control?


----------



## Dayken (Jul 5, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Amen and what about it's PS2 Sequel.
> 
> Let's not forget another game square made Ehergeiz.



See, the reason most people don't remember Samurai Legend Musashi is because it was pretty lame and half-assed compared to BFM. 

Ehergiez, on the other hand, was pretty good despite all the FF7 fan wank stuff that slipped in.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's one that takes me back: _Blue Max_ for the c64

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Max_(computer_game)


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's some really obscure favorites:

Castle of the Winds
Igor: Objective Uikokahonia
The Adventures of Hyperman
Spelling Blizzard

and there was this one computer game at my relative's house that was some monochromatic platform game... Argh! I wish I could remember what it was called!


----------



## Tiamat X (Jul 5, 2008)

The only titles I can think of at the moment are "D2" and "Shadow of the Beast".

Reasons D2 didn't do well in my opinion are, 1) it was a Dreamcast only title and 2) it seriously tried to be too many things all in one. I mean it was an Adventure game with RPG elements, battles were done via a first-person perspective, had puzzle elements on occasion, and hunting added in for good measure. Even with the eclectic gameplay I still found this game to be very enjoyable.

Shadow of the Beast I don't have a fucking clue why I like it. I believe it's the story because it sure ain't the gameplay (depends on what version you play). It's your basic "run & punch" game. Good fun in short bursts but highly aggravating difficulty makes it impossible to beat unless it's the Turbo Grafix CD version.


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 6, 2008)

My favourite game that no one's heard of would be Ufouria for the NES. It was released in Japan with the name Hebereke then, with a few changes to the characters, were also released in EU and AU under the new name Ufouria. For some reason it was never released in the US =P







_Wikipedia quote:
_
_Ufouria_ is the title of the game when released in PAL regions. The game had several alterations;


The characters names were changed
 Hebereke = Bop-Louie
Oh-Chan = Freeon-Leon
Sukezaemon = Shades
Jennifer = Gil 

Some characters underwent design alterations
 Hebereke changed by changing him from a Penguin to a more person like appearance with cloths, big eyes and a mouth, making him resemble a little boy snowman.
Oh-Chan changed from a cat in an orange suit to an orange dinosaur/lizard. 

Birds no longer drop turds, but now drop 16 ton weights.
Introduction screen (which included an image of the original four characters) was redesigned.
The music in some areas was sped up.
The character Freeon-Leon's name is spelled "Freeon-Leeon" at least _once_ during gameplay; however, it is written as "Freeon-Leon" on the back of the Ufouria box.
And that was probably more info than you needed =P


----------



## TranzAndri and Co. (Jul 6, 2008)

Chrono Cross. The supposed sequel to Chrono Trigger. I loved it because it had so many characters, the weapons were creative, the abilities were unique, and the battle system was innovative. Multiple paths of plots, sidequests galore, neat little trinkets here and there, complex plot...it's my favorite game of all time. Second place come Chrono Trigger. <3


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 6, 2008)

Either Ragnarok Online (rebirth RO private server rulez!!!) or Painkiller, both for PC, painkiller is up there because im a great fan of "Games As Art" but any game in which you can make your enemies limbs fly off in every direction is automatically a work of art in my book.


----------



## Tezztor (Jul 7, 2008)

Supreme Commander for the Xbox 360. (I was a big fan for the PC but still love it on the 360) Granted some may of heard of it on the PC but on the 360 you'd swear nobody else but you has it.

Anyways its a great strategy game from the creator of Total Annihilation. Very deep and strategic, though maybe not the best choice for the console crowd.


----------



## dragonlover (Jul 7, 2008)

Suikoden, not the sequels but the very first game, RPG legend in my book.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmm... That's a tough one. I have to go with either Dark Cloud or Orphen: Scion of Sorcery, both my first two PS2 games, and both enjoyable for very different reasons. Dark Cloud was just so full of customization and I never before had been able to build an entire village other than on something like The Sims, plus I actually liked the realistic way you had to keep yourself hydrated. That was odd yet good. Orphen, though it wasn't well accepted by fans of the anime, I really enjoyed it because it was where I was introduced to the anime and the storyline was ALL OVER THE PLACE, but was somehow magically tied together at the very end by some freak accident or something, haha. I thought it was clever, at least.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 7, 2008)

Lucas said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Star Control?



Star Control II = the awesomeness.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone Remember a Sega Genesis Gem. Wacky Worlds Creativity Studio.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 7, 2008)

Commando for the NES (prequel to Bionic Commando). Fun yet frustrating game. One of those "one-hit-kill" games.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 7, 2008)

Drakan: Order of the Flame and Ancient's Gates. <3 Friggin best cliche fantasy game out there.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jul 7, 2008)

Puzzle Pirates
I'm not that much a gamer, you see.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 7, 2008)

Need for Speed: ProStreet. Most people I saw online simultaneously was 4. Ever!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 7, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Need for Speed: ProStreet. Most people I saw online simultaneously was 4. Ever!



Played that, was like "meh".


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 8, 2008)

dragonlover said:


> Suikoden, not the sequels but the very first game, RPG legend in my book.



I'm with you on the legend part =) 
Though I really like the second game more and the fifth the most =P
Haven't played the third as they didn't release it in EU and the fourth was suck, mostly.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Gotta go with the Battlestar Galactica xbox game.  Its based off of the 1978 series(starbuck still has his manhood  ).  Hardly anyone knew about this game, but it was amazing!


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 8, 2008)

lets see   two for the ps2 and i dont know if  any ones ever heard of them Pryzm the dark unicorn and Dragon rage


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Jul 9, 2008)

The Adventures of Willy Beamish, an old point and click adventure game where you are the incorrigible Willy, taking on teachers, baby sitters, family and the like to try to have a good summer time (including cola induced frog races!). DOS PC only as far as I know. =P

Any of the old Wing Commander games, how could I not appreciate the Kilrathi? =P

Master of Orion, Master of Magic, and Master of Orion II for being amazing (too bad MOO III went to hell).

And also Disciples I-II and their add-ons rock... as does Audiosurf... but you didn't need to hear that from me.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 9, 2008)

Rampart for the classic SNES.
The multiplayer was BITCHIN'!!!

Blood Wake for the original X-Box was fun, too.


----------



## Khato (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't believe noone's mentioned *Albion*. It's one of the greatest games ever, but noone I've ever talked to has played it! (The spiritual prequals, *Amberstar* and *Ambermoon* I think are more popular.)

Oh, and noone's mentioned (as far as I know):
*Amulets and Armor* (Doom meets Dungeon Crawl - whee! I could play for HOURS on that game, never found a better game like it)
*Interpose* (Pretty neat SHMUP, with lynxes!)
*Stranded Kids* (Very depressing gameboy game.)



I've heard of most of the games mentioned in this thread, actually - and played a lot of them. I even have the original box for *Knights and Merchants*. 
Hell yeah, this thread is awesome. x3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 13, 2008)

I've heard of a lot of the games mentioned here. Just makes me sad most of them can barely be found.

Err, game that no one's heard of. *Chameleon Twist 2* I guess. Looking back, it was shite, but I didn't know that when I played. Six linear, bland levels does not a good platformer make. *Rocket: Robot on Wheels* made up for the mediocrity.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

Robot Arena.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2008)

Four of each!

PC:
-F-22 Total Air War
-Phobia III: Edge of Humanity (free)
-Jetfighter III: Platinum Edition (DOS)
-Soldat (free)

NES/FC:
-S.C.A.T.
-Journey to Silius
-Godzilla 2
-Tetrastar - The Fighter (J)

Sega Master System: (I could probably name anything for this one)
-Gain Ground
-Gangster Town
-Phantasy Star
-Zillion

Genesis/MD:
-Thunderforce 4 / Lightening Force
-Phantasy Star 4 (who's -really- played these awesome pre-PSO games?)
-Ranger-X
-Road Rash 3

SNES/SFC:
-Seiken Densetsu 3 (J)
-Rudora no Hihou (J)
-UN Squadron
-Out of This World / Another World

TurboGrafx 16 (2):
-Dracula X: Chi no Rondo
-Aero Blasters

MSX (2):
-Metal Gear 2
-Vampire Killer





> Shining Force 2 on genesis (seriously no one must know about it if sega keeps releasing that POS that started the series)


LOVED that game. Especially the music... Funny you should mention it, because today I randomly recorded a MIDI of the overworld theme that I found a while back with a soundfont I've been tinkering with for a while. It's rough but sounds good. =D


----------



## TranzAndri and Co. (Jul 13, 2008)

Hate to break the news, Runefox, but tons of people I know have played, beaten, butchered, and worshiped Seiken Densetsu 3. After all, it's the logical continuation of the Secret of Mana thoughtline, and you can't pass that up. ^_^


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, but it is still rather obscure. Fans of the series would snatch it up, but most people wouldn't have heard of it at all. For that matter, I've played Front Mission: Gun Hazard, mentioned on page 2, and rather like it, and so have a good few of the people I know.

I guess a better game to have mentioned instead of SD3 would have been Shin Megami Tensei or Shin Megami Tensei 2...


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 13, 2008)

*Claymates* (SNES)
What can I say about this game? That game was cute, the Globmeister form was my favorite. Of course, not much love was given to this excellent playformer. The even better part was the Bonus Stages, which were flippin' AWESOME. The levels were varied, and the puzzles in the overworld were cool.

*Kingsley's Adventure* (PS1)
Another favorite of mine, but hidden behind the brilliants of that era. Sure, the control was a little stiff but if you ignore that the game is actually quite fun. The story is funny and imaginative (though rough at first).

*Sonic: The Fighters/ Sonic Championship* (Sega AM2 Arcade Machine, Gamecube)
Yeah, Screwattack named this as one of the top five WORST Sonic games (Number 4). I don't agree. I actually enjoyed the game despite you being able to "beat the game by only pressing one button".

*Sonic 3D Blast* (Saturn, Genesis, PC)
So yeah, another apparently horrible Sonic game ranking number five on Screwattacks Top 5 Worst Sonic Games. But ignore that. Ignore the fact that Sonic is supposed to be fast enough to be blazing through levels and you got yourself a nice action game. I had little problems with the game, honestly.

*Sonic Labrynth* (Game Gear)
Another Sonic game I actually managed to enjoy, but named as the second Worst Sonic Game of All Time by Screwattack. Unlike 3D blast, Sonic can't jump and is a little slower, but it didn't stop me from enjoying it. Okay, I never beat it but somehow I liked it. Go figure. 

*Rolan's Curse* (Game Boy)
Another fun game I managed to enjoy but can barely remember much of. Yeah, it's no Zelda but man was it fun while I had my Game Boy Color.

*Skunny 32 Bit* (DOS)
Another obscure game. It involved a squirrel who went through levels Donkey-Kong style! The platforming was great, but what really made it shine was its level editor, since you was able to make full levels and make custom world maps. See, why can't we have that kind of feature in today's games? Well, there's Halo 3's Forge and Super Smash Bros Brawl's Stage Editor but I can say that Brawl's Stage Editor is very lacking compared to Skunny's level editor (And I never played Halo 3, so I can't say anything about that editor).

*Radical Rex* (SNES, Genesis)
The SNES version was meh, but the Genesis version was love. What did the Genesis version have? The villain was a cartoon furry weasel with magical powers (In the SNES version, it was a human wizard), the sountrack was a heck of a lot better, the graphics I found very cool, and I just loved the game. Yeah, Sonic The Hedgehog buried this game into obscurity so I can see why not many played or mentioned the game.

*Sword of Mana* (GBA)
So everyone hated the game. I loved it! Yeah, the attack system was very different from the original Final Fantasy Adventure, which for some reason frustrated gamers. I didn't see anything wrong with it. The only thing that made me grind my teeth was the final area in both the remake and the original--you enter it, but you can't leave it. I really hate that.

*Magical Cat Adventure* (Arcade)
An arcade game just lost in the plethora of games like King of Fighters and Street Fighter, this was a simple platforming game. The bosses were hard, but the game rocked.

*Ardy Lightfoot* (SNES)
I'm amazed that this one never was mentioned as often as it should. Solid platformer, great adventure, loved the game--even if I never beat the last boss. Not to mention that the game's characters has been inspiration for some of my works and character designs in the past. And I so loved the fat pirate flying squirrels. Oh, and the main character was a cat in a set of overalls. Fun game.

Well, that's my list of games!


----------



## Tezztor (Jul 14, 2008)

Alien 3 (SNES version) - I used to love that game it was a lot of fun. Then again I'm a huge alien fan so maybe I was biased.... still I never heard of it from anybody

Rock N Roll Racing (SNES) - Again never heard of it mentioned anywhere. Fun racing combat game in the style of RC pro Am

Toejam and Earl (Genesis) - I know it came out on Wii Virtual Console but I never hear anybody ever mention it. Was one of my favorite genesis games I remember playing with my family way back in the day.

Contra 4 (DS) - Contra is my all time favorite side scrolling shooter series bar none. Sure everything between 3 and 4 sucked but 4 was a great game. It goes back to its roots. Sure it is almost a rehash but the old style is when contra was its best.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 29, 2008)

Alundra (PS1)
Terranigma (SNES)

Not sure if these count...

EarthBound (SNES)
Killer7 (Gamecube)
Shin Megami Tensei (SNES version)

Then there are the open-source and otherwise non-commercial PC game I play...do they count?

Frets on Fire (Guitar Hero with a keyboard, baby...and you can import ANY song into it, given a decent audio editor and basic reading comprehensioin)
Jooleem (a puzzle game that I'm actually GOOD at...what're the odds?)
Abuse: It's kinda like that one game online whose name I cannot remember for the life of me...you move around with the arrow keys, and shoot things with various guns using the mouse.

Hmm...there were a couple more, but I forgot them...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2008)

I am enjoying and being addictive to the new PixelJunk Eden demo.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 29, 2008)

The Neverhood (underappreciated claymation adventure)
Killer 7 (GCN action, awesom!)
Monkey Island series (seems forgotten....)


----------



## Zaiden (Jul 29, 2008)

I was going to say Killer 7...


----------



## c0nker (Jul 29, 2008)

Virtual-On PC - underappreciated 1v1 third person robot fighting game (2v2 in marz)

Exteel - like virtual-on/armored core, but 16 players

C21-Online - like a chibi version of the above, but is an mmo...stupidly addictive

One Must Fall: Battlegrounds(2097 too, but i think that's quite a bit more known) - sequel to 2097, one of the best (and only..?) pc fighters ever created...took the well known bots, added others, and made it into a 3rd person hazard filled 16 player smashfest. fun and somewhat deep, but since nobody knows about it, there are rarely any servers hosted.. (SOMEONE JOIN ME. XD)

(wow, alot of giant robot games...seem to be the least known...)

hmnnn. now for less nutshelling..

Dinorun - you...are a raptor. and...dinosaurs are going extinct...okay....but the thing is..you're there...WHEN IT'S HAPPENING. you're literally running from the big impact, among smaller ones along the way.. if ever you need motivation to run like hell? try a wall of EARTH smothering everything in its path from the explosive impact of dinosaur ending awesome XD your goal in each level is to ofcourse make it to safety, usually in an underground cave. there's online multiplayer, by the way :V


...ill add more to this list later XD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 29, 2008)

Tetrisphere. (N64)


----------



## schaghticokekid (Jul 29, 2008)

1) Command & Conquer Renagade
2) Command & Conquer Generals (mega RTS fan)
3) Medal of Honor European Assault
4) Godzila, Destroy all Monsters
5) Resident Evil 0-2 (none of my friends have gamecubes)
6) Costom Robo


----------



## DamienFox (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, either I'm the one in the dark about it being more known than I think it is, or I win. ;p A few peopl ehave mentioned the third game in the series for the PS2, Star Ocean: Til the End of Time, but no one has yet to mention my favorite: Star Ocean: The Second Story for the PSX.  *Hugs his copy of the delightful game*

Lessee.. Obscure games that I love beyond SO2... 
-Culdcept (Dreamcast and PS2) Yeah, it got a sequel for the 360 but far as I know no one really knows of the first.
-Kengo: Master of Bushido (PS2)
-Way of the Samurai (PS2)
-Steambot Chronicles (PS2)
-Mario Picross (GB)
-Mad Maestro (PS2)
-Azure Dreams (PSX) Though I'll admit it may simply be ignorance on my part towards other people, but I don't think many have heard of it.
And finally, I utterly dislike this game but I'll throw it in anyway. Zoop (SNES).


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 30, 2008)

motorboat simulator 1(mbs1)
VBS1 (operation flashpoint)
virtual sailor 7
screamer 4x4
virtual rc
pro bassfishing 2003
flw bass tournment 2000
ship simulator 2008
google flight simulator


----------



## DigitalMan (Jul 30, 2008)

Jungo! An odd puzzle game that gets ludicrously hard halfway through! Randomly saw it in a Microcenter ad and, well, it has an anthro cheetah on the front, so...

According to its GameFAQs board, yeah, I'd say no one's ever heard of it. Ever.


----------



## XeroHedgehog (Jul 30, 2008)

I really liked a game called Indigo Prophecy (also known as Fahrenheit outside of America). It was short and had a bad ending, but the gameplay was a great first step on revolutionizing the adventure genre. Too bad nobody else took the second step. >.<

I also enjoyed an Xbox game called Phantom Dust, which was basically a mature CCG-styled game with a post-apocalyptic story. It's too bad the online play never took off, but the story was decent.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 30, 2008)

MS Sagas A New Dawn 

Everyone hated that game. It got  one of the worst ratings of a game I've seen in a long time. But I absolutely loved it. Loved the customization. But unfortunately...its horrible reviews and outlook in both japan and the US killed any hopes of a 2nd game :< I was so looking forward to that too. :/


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 30, 2008)

Remembered a few I'd forgotten...

--Point-and-click adventures--
Beneath a Steel Sky
Flight of the Amazon Queen
Neuromancer
Space Quest IV + VI (V was a sellout game...)

--Other--
Endgame: Singularity (though it always crashes on my machine...which makes sense, I suppose, since you play as an AI trying to take over the world...fitting, ya?)

Comix Zone (so what if the plot was a little ridiculous? Remember the title =P)

Phantasy Star series (the REAL ones, not the MMO crap...)


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 30, 2008)

Darwinia. Awesome game, bad sequel.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

I always loved playing Greendog for the Genesis/Mega Drive.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 30, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> Darwinia. Awesome game, bad sequel.


Darwinia had a sequel?


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, It's called multiwinia. I can't figure out how the doctor (Dr.Sepulveda) goes from trying to protect these things to letting them become violent and blowing the crap out of each other. I still hate watching my darwinians fighting the red darwinians!


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 30, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> Yeah, It's called multiwinia.


That's not really a proper sequel. It's sorta like what Epic did for Unreal 2's multiplayer bit.


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 30, 2008)

Whatever.


----------



## Mrfurry (Jul 31, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak- The little hampsters were really cute and made me think of something other than killing.
> 
> 
> Any of the Mario Party series for the Nintendo GameCube.
> ...


 


i have that hamtaro game on a rom and yes it is the cutest game  i have seen


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 31, 2008)

Sin and Punishment

Riviera

Yggdra Union

Wild Arms Four (In all it's cheesiness)

Vagrant Story

Soul Nomad

Side note: For mentioning Phantom Dust, you get 10 awesome points. <3 That game was kick-ass in every sense of the word... pity it never caught on.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 31, 2008)

mmm, i think of clock tower...


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmmm, noone answered in my tread so it seems, noone know"Command & Conquer Red Alert 2 Yuris Revenge"...


----------



## CatSoup996 (Jul 31, 2008)

Shadow Hearts


----------



## diosoth (Aug 8, 2008)

Shadow Man. Was largely ignored due to Acclaim having a bad reputation.

Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth. No ad budget. Delays caused Eternal Darkness on Gamecube to be released first, even though CoC had a LOT of the ideas(sanity system) first and was overshadowed by it. Bt it gets points for being Lovecraft and not "legally different enough from Lovecraft".


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 9, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Hmmm, noone answered in my tread so it seems, noone know"Command & Conquer Red Alert 2 Yuris Revenge"...



People know it, but prefer to forget about it. You know, terrible balance, atrocious plot etc.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Dynamite Headdy - Sega Megadrive
Alien Soldier - Megadrive
Alcahest - Snes
Phantasy Star - SMS
Shenmue 2 - DC


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 11, 2008)

Mmm... Project Zero. Obscure Japanese camera-combat survival horror FTW.


----------



## scarei_crow (Aug 11, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Hmmm, noone answered in my tread so it seems, noone know"Command & Conquer Red Alert 2 Yuris Revenge"...


that was a very popular game, (and very good) and a lot of people know about it, even in australia, where i live, plus everyone got it if they bought C&C first decade.



diosoth said:


> Shadow Man. Was largely ignored due to Acclaim having a bad reputation.


that game scared the crap out of me when i was but a lad, decent game i guess, and yeah, the only thing acclaim did right was turok 1 and 2.

my favorite "unknown" game would have to be Ufouria, on the Nes, such an awsome game...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Dynamite Headdy - Sega Megadrive
> Alien Soldier - Megadrive
> Alcahest - Snes
> *Phantasy Star* - SMS
> *Shenmue 2* - DC



C'mon, Daney, Sega may be in the pits now, but these two are some of their more infamous franchises. Not like we're talking ChuChu Rocket! here. XD



LordWibble said:


> Mmm... Project Zero. Obscure Japanese camera-combat survival horror FTW.



Is that what they call Fatal Frame over there?


----------



## Xenofur (Aug 11, 2008)

GOD HAND : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBqB5LUKh8A


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> GOD HAND : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBqB5LUKh8A



Yet another game I wanted to play on my stolen PS2. =(


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> C'mon, Daney, Sega may be in the pits now, but these two are some of their more infamous franchises. Not like we're talking ChuChu Rocket! here. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what they call Fatal Frame over there?



Maybe Phantasy Star, but I had no idea Shenmue 2 was ever made. Kind of pissed that my DC doesn't work anymore or else I might swag me a copy. 

And I think you know what I mean by swag^^.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Maybe Phantasy Star, but I had no idea Shenmue 2 was ever made. Kind of pissed that my DC doesn't work anymore or else I might swag me a copy.
> 
> And I think you know what I mean by swag^^.



Ahk, I just recall a huge amount of hype when the Shenmues were released.

And yes, yes I do know. Wink wink nudge nudge.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 11, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> Mmm... Project Zero. Obscure Japanese camera-combat survival horror FTW.


 
hehe  i played the demo disc of the game when i got it in an ps2 magizine 
the game is pretty scary xD

ok my unknown games are
demolition racer
ready 2 rumbel boxing
coll boarders 4
ducati world
ghost hunter ( demo disc )

and others


----------



## Landis (Aug 11, 2008)

A few years ago I would have said guilty gear but its gotten a pretty good rep since the original on ps1.

odin sphere
Rival schools and project justice
Tech Romancer
Tail Concerto
Einhander

theres a few of mine


----------



## Kajet (Aug 11, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Maybe Phantasy Star, but I had no idea Shenmue 2 was ever made. Kind of pissed that my DC doesn't work anymore or else I might swag me a copy.
> 
> And I think you know what I mean by swag^^.


 Shenmue 2 was on X-box if I recall correctly... and not on Dreamcast in the US.

And I kinda liked Chu Chu Rocket...

Also I'll add to the list of "unknown good games" Fur Fighters... Kind of a mix between DooM and Spyro, Violent but not gore-y, I find it hard to put an age to it cause it's pretty kiddie yet some if not a lot of the humor is more adult oriented.


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 11, 2008)

Landis said:


> odin sphere



Give this man a cigar!

Also,
Makai Kingdom
MegaMan Legends I & II
Shadow Hearts : Convent (I believe someone mentioned this already)

Most of your have probably heard of all of these, they aren't insanely rare or anything...


----------



## Landis (Aug 11, 2008)

Call-me-Folwer said:


> Give this man a cigar!
> 
> Also,
> Makai Kingdom



Might as well just go ahead and say any nippon ichi game to the list. There a very obscure and underrated publisher. Most of there rpgs if not all of em are awesome.


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 11, 2008)

Landis said:


> Might as well just go ahead and say any nippon ichi game to the list. There a very obscure and underrated publisher. Most of there rpgs if not all of em are awesome.



Truth, at its finest.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 11, 2008)

torment by Blackisle on the pc


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 11, 2008)

Landis said:


> Might as well just go ahead and say any nippon ichi game to the list. There a very obscure and underrated publisher. Most of there rpgs if not all of em are awesome.



Seconded, though I've met quite a few on the boards I frequent who know and love Disgaea...which IS pertinent, since NONE are Disgaea-related boards.

What else...La Pucelle, I've heard was good...Phantom Brave I don't know much (read: anything) about except that monsters get to equip regular weapons and throw things...

And my stepbrother said Makai Kingdom was really good too, though it's not really his cup of tea any more than Disgaea.

I'm looking at the games by Yahtzee Croshaw right now...anyone here ever play them?

Also, how about Alundra? Did I or anyone else mention that yet? I need to get back into it...

Also, just to be a jackass, Omaha Hold'em. Playing pisses me off for the same reason watching it's fun--the game makes no sense whatsoever. I mean, Texas Hold'em makes no sense to me either, but it looks like Go Fish in comparison.


----------



## Landis (Aug 11, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Seconded, though I've met quite a few on the boards I frequent who know and love Disgaea...which IS pertinent, since NONE are Disgaea-related boards.
> 
> What else...La Pucelle, I've heard was good...Phantom Brave I don't know much (read: anything) about except that monsters get to equip regular weapons and throw things...
> 
> ...




Phantom brave was really good but kinda got annoying with the whole incarnating things in normal objects and all characters had a limited time in the battlefield. Makai Kingdom is worth playing for the hilarious store and some of the classes for the characters are really fun. I haven't got to catch up on some of there newest games.

Alundra was pretty good but the sequel was pretty lackluster.


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 12, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Is that what they call Fatal Frame over there?



Sure is. Sounds cooler but it's a lot less relevant to the actual game.



darkdy50 said:


> torment by Blackisle on the pc


Please! That game is right behind Deus Ex for 'legendary amongst snobby elitist PC gaming nerds'.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 12, 2008)

anyone hear about TAGAP? [the apocalyptic game about penguins]  tis pretty fun.  that and chaoz faction, air typer, and battle chess


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 12, 2008)

Orion928 said:


> anyone hear about TAGAP? [the apocalyptic game about penguins]  tis pretty fun.  that and chaoz faction, air typer, and battle chess



Never heard of TAGAP, but it gets my support for having penguins in it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 12, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> Sure is. Sounds cooler but it's a lot less relevant to the actual game.



Ah, see, I wouldn't know since the game is supposed to be scary as fuck. And I'm easily scared. :<


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 16, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Ah, see, I wouldn't know since the game is supposed to be scary as fuck. And I'm easily scared. :<




Sure is. Seen The Ring (Japanese)? Think that, only longer and interactive.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine would probably have to be Vigialante 8 (I believe it was for both N64, Dreamcast and Playstation)

That was probably my favorite game at the time.  Nothing but cars rigged with weapons running around destroying eachother.


----------



## diosoth (Aug 17, 2008)

Westward. A nice western-themed cross between the Sims and Simcity with a nice running story and more pop culture references than one could hope to spot. I got it at Big Lots for $4. They also released a sequel which picks up the story.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 17, 2008)

flOw.


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm... my favorite games that nobody has heard of... that would be a tie between Boogerman: A Pick and Flick Adventure (Genesis) and Toejam and Earl 2: Panic on Funkotron (Genesis)


----------



## DragonBlade (Aug 17, 2008)

Anything in the Guilty Gear series of fighting games!


----------



## AlexX (Aug 17, 2008)

Magi-Nation on the GBC.

It's kinda like Pokemon meets yugioh, except your main character actually does some of the dirty work.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 19, 2008)

Crystalis for the nes such a great game.

http://www.everyvideogame.com/arcade.php?mode=play&g=210


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 19, 2008)

It's been awhile since i played it but i remember D for the PS1 was always a good play even if it was 5 discs long and if you died there was no save points except for the end of a disc >.>


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Aug 19, 2008)

Kingsley's Adventure (PS1)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 19, 2008)

Cid SilverWing said:


> Kingsley's Adventure (PS1)


 
Fun game. Could've done without the tank controls though.


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 20, 2008)

In my town, pretty much any game that's not Halo or Guitar Hero.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe Little Figter (Damn good freware figting game, easy modable btw) or Super Crazy Guitar Maniac Deluxe II
The game is awesome... (And freeware again ^^)


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 20, 2008)

Since, bizarrely enough, it seems I failed to mention this earlier, The 7th Guest. First-person point-and-click puzzle game--but actually cool and with a decently sinister story. Also, the puzzles aren't just random crap--they actually make sense in context, while still maintaining the atmosphere. And Stauf's taunt in the basement still freaks me out...

"Feeling..._lonely...?_"


----------



## scarei_crow (Aug 20, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> People know it, but prefer to forget about it. You know, terrible balance, atrocious plot etc.


i resent that, westwood was clear that the storyline was not ment to be very serious, and as far as unbalenced, that is based on skill with a faction. it had great units, exellent design and improvements, and the AI could be gentle or fierce, not one or the other. plus it had frank kelpaki's best music.


----------



## scarei_crow (Aug 20, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> My favourite game that no one's heard of would be Ufouria for the NES. It was released in Japan with the name Hebereke then, with a few changes to the characters, were also released in EU and AU under the new name Ufouria. For some reason it was never released in the US =P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again, definatley my fav "unknown game" in fact i just found the original cartridge, so fun, and so... weird. i can't believe it wasn't released in the US!


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 20, 2008)

scarei_crow said:


> i resent that, westwood was clear that the storyline was not ment to be very serious, and as far as unbalenced, that is based on skill with a faction. it had great units, exellent design and improvements, and the AI could be gentle or fierce, not one or the other. plus it had frank kelpaki's best music.



It's true that Yuri is pretty Imba... But the other both are ok...
^^ My PC is to slow for RA3, but i still following every news about it with high attention ^^


----------



## Natbisk (Aug 23, 2008)

Don't know if it's posted already but the klonoa games. He's probably one of the coolest and most unique character I have seen in a while, and the gameplay is pretty good, though a little simple.

Tomba's also a lot of fun

Devil Dice/Bombastic
No one can stop Mr. domino
Mr. Driller

All pretty good puzzle games

And the most unpopular yet greatest puzzle game of its time was 

Inteligent Qube. 

You can't even find that game anymore. It went on one site for $100.00 and its a playstation game.

Aww man, Jersey Devil was incredible! I didn't know anyone else played that before.


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 23, 2008)

I remember that game Natbisk I don't think i ever beat it though.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 24, 2008)

The secret of evermore for the SNES it was the first game I played that had the characters use alchemy.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 24, 2008)

Gladius for the NGC, XBox and PS2.

Giest for NGC. The controllers are a bitch to get use to, but once you get past that part the game is pretty cool. The multiplayer is fun.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Aug 24, 2008)

Kingsley's Adventure


----------



## Range (Aug 25, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> Megaman Legends 2 (just on the account that there's more areas than ML1



yes!



Hollow-Dragon said:


> Mine would probably have to be Vigialante 8 (I believe it was for both N64, Dreamcast and Playstation)
> 
> That was probably my favorite game at the time.  Nothing but cars rigged with weapons running around destroying eachother.


I loved that game, it was better than Twisted Metal IMO

Now if somebody has said these already, sorry for repeating =P

Klonoa 1 and 2 (For PSX and PS2. The GBA ones weren't as good since they were more puzzle-ish than platformer.)

Metal Arms: Glitch in the System. Great TPS that hardly anybody has ever heard of sadly =\

Disgaea Not unheard of, since it's a cult classic, but not a ton of people know about it.

La Pucelle Tactics. Same as Disgaea

Odin Sphere. *GREAT* game, another cult classic


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 25, 2008)

Range said:


> Disgaea Not unheard of, since it's a cult classic, but not a ton of people know about it.



I'm glad that they bringing the original Disgaea to the DS with an expanded story.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 25, 2008)

Metal arms:Glitch in the system.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 25, 2008)

Wrestling Mpire 2008: Career Edition
Wrestling Mpire 2008: Managment Edition
Booking Mpire
Wrestling Encore
Booking Encore
Reach
Popscene2
Popscene

pretty much the unknown games come from this www.mdickie.com


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 25, 2008)

BigBumpz!

My mate loved that game.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 25, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> BigBumpz!
> 
> My mate loved that game.


 
damn i forgot that!
that was kickass i never finished it tho, i had the ''never wrestler again'' on the 11 level i think


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 26, 2008)

The I of the Dragon
(Only cuz the word joke you should get it)

Ultimate game: You play one of three possible dragon chars, with different abilitys, ala "Eat the enemy", "Burn/Freeze/Poison him with your breath" or "Kill him with about 100 different spells"
Ok, the graphic is not very actuell, but the gameplay is nice ^^

And the best: You can get it for free. But don't ask me how, i got it from a game magazine DVD...


----------



## X (Aug 26, 2008)

(I).==.(I) i believe i get it.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 26, 2008)

-.-
I searched for it and find the official homepage, but there you can only get a demo version...
But if you can get it as "Oldie but Goldie" on a game magazine CD, i'm sure, somewhere you can download it...
In the moment i'm only to lazy to search... I'm beating the "Meuchelschwingen" in the "Rookwood" area to build the Town up, so i can catch some "Cromalops"... But first i have to defend the town against a teleportation attack from "Skarborr" ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2008)

Nitrous (I think that's the name) an insanely fast paced PS1 game that is no longer sold due to seizurific incidents. >.>


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 26, 2008)

Chromium B.S.U.

It's a top-down shoot-'em-up for Linux (possibly Windows and Mac--never checked) that lets you move your ship around (forward and back as well as left-to-right) with the mouse as fast as you can move the cursor in the regular environment. That doesn't help all that much, though, since it's one of those "bullet hell" games.

It's fun...but I suck at it ^__^;


----------



## reddeath42 (Aug 26, 2008)

â– â– â–


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2008)

Ring Of Red- PS2


----------



## bozzles (Aug 27, 2008)

"Midnight Rescue!"

First grade nostalgia.


----------



## BlackRat (Aug 27, 2008)

A couple of the great games that most people just never noticed:
Panzer Dragoon Orta
Otogi: Myth of Demons
Warlock (wow that was a while ago)

Hmm I know there was more, but that's all I can remember now >.<


----------



## Kingman (Aug 27, 2008)

Kessen 2 is one of my favorites all time, but it gets unfairly overshadowed by Dynasty Warriors.

Colony Wars is another great game, that needs a next gen revamp.


----------



## belovedloveless (Aug 27, 2008)

Tremulous is a good game, It's open source which makes it oh so more enjoyable..


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 27, 2008)

Granado espada on pc m ehh


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 27, 2008)

belovedloveless said:


> Tremulous is a good game, It's open source which makes it oh so more enjoyable..



!

I think I may have it installed on my Linux partition...

I forget what it is, though, and I don't feel like rebooting right now. FPS, right?


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 27, 2008)

Fahrenheit.
Guilty gear
monster hunter 

In europe, not exactly known.


----------



## belovedloveless (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah it's FPS...^_^..Aliens vs. humans..though you have to find the right server with the right balance. There is a version 1.2 but it's still under testing. It actually makes the game more balanced. 

They really need to not use FPS cause it also makes me think it means Frames Per Second.. |D


----------



## Potzi Hookman (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd have to toss in the Escape Velocity Trilogy:
Escape Velocity, 
Escape Velocity: Overdrive, 
And the best one, Escape Velocity: Nova

Also, there was a WW2 RPG game called "Another War" which was very fun. Oh yeah, let me not forget about "Spycraft." There was also a kinda-popular game, but not sure if it ever hit mainstream, "Futurecop L.A.P.D."

EDIT: Ohh almost forgot the silly but extremely fun game, "Boom." The little maze game where you had to drop bombs strategically to kill NPC enemies, without blowing up your own ass(or friend's ass if you're playing together) and without the enemies kicking your arse.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 30, 2008)

Potzi Hookman said:


> I'd have to toss in the Escape Velocity Trilogy:
> Escape Velocity,
> Escape Velocity: Overdrive,
> And the best one, Escape Velocity: Nova


Ah! Poor man's _X_ (series)
I have EV:Nova installed, I haxxor it for moneyz.


----------



## Potzi Hookman (Aug 30, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Ah! Poor man's _X_ (series)
> I have EV:Nova installed, I haxxor it for moneyz.



I think the only time I tried that, was on the original EV, after that editing it for easy money got really boring, besides story lines in Nova are really worth playing straight through, and making money through missions and especially prospecting is fun, because there are so many side missions/stories that can pop up on ya.

Besides, I'm still busy trying to write a new story line a furry story line, unfortunately, most of the time is spent tweaking special ships and what not, as well as placement of planets/systems in the game before I actually build the story more than I have. Thing is, they made that universe huge, so a lot of back in forth with map shots and so on. Not to mention there are copies of many systems in their data, because governments and planets will change depending on what story lines you play out. I dunno if I'll ever be done, since I only have small chances to work on it at a time, between work and life, just a hobby.

P.S. Still need to organize all the game's bit strings so the furry missions become a storyline, and can intertwine with others, but also keep others from actually starting while the furry one is being played. Too many bloody bits to keep count of >_<


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 30, 2008)

Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magicks Obscura. Fallout meets... I dunno, BioShock? Something steampunk, anyway.


----------



## Zanzawolf (Aug 31, 2008)

From my fav games list I've gotta say Pulseman. Such a cool Genesis game. Too bad it never was released here except through that Sega Channel thing back during the 90s.


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 1, 2008)

I feel like I'm the only one who's played Fatal Frame 2. I felt like it was the most over-looked of the series.


----------



## Range (Sep 2, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who's played Fatal Frame 2. I felt like it was the most over-looked of the series.



No you're not. My mom's friend played it. I know because when we were living with her for a little while, I saw some save data for it on my PS2 memory card. I had it hooked up downstairs in case they wanted to play one of my games or something =3


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 2, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who's played Fatal Frame 2. I felt like it was the most over-looked of the series.



I played it. Only it's called Project Zero II .


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh jeeesssuuzz Fatal Frame 2 was creepy. Never play it alone at night really loud. The only thing that rectified that situation was yuri pics of the twins. *nodnod*


----------



## Tweek (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's one: One Must Fall:2097 (or OMF:2097). Really old and pixelated giant robot fighting game. Look it up, I bet you can download it somewhere, at least the demo. Heck, you'll probably need a CPU throttling program for it to be *playable.*


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Never play it alone at night really loud.


After I saw this, I did. Damn.


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 3, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Never play it



tldr; fixed.


----------



## Adrimor (Sep 3, 2008)

Tweek said:


> Here's one: One Must Fall:2097 (or OMF:2097). Really old and pixelated giant robot fighting game. Look it up, I bet you can download it somewhere, at least the demo. Heck, you'll probably need a CPU throttling program for it to be *playable.*



You could probably just use DOSBox. honestly...

Unless it's Windows. Then, of course, you'd need some old-style Windows emulator. Don't know any of them, m'self =/


----------



## Kyra (Sep 4, 2008)

project zero on the xbox, really scared me a times but when i showed it to my mates it wasnt scary anymore not even for me, it's definately a game you gotta play alone in the dark. Oh and Team Buddies what a game that was me and my mates were hooked, it was definately an over looked classic


----------



## pheonix (Sep 13, 2008)

Seventh saga for the SNES one of the best RPGs ever created.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 13, 2008)

Mystical Ninja starring Goemon


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 13, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Seventh saga for the SNES one of the best RPGs ever created.



I played that, but never got beyond the third opponent (Played as the tall guy, couldn't get past the Dwarf...he always kept beating me, and I finally gave up)


----------



## Kajet (Sep 13, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Mystical Ninja starring Goemon



Yes! But everyone will want to stay away from the N64 sequel... I don't remember it being super bad... but it wasn't super good either...


----------



## pheonix (Sep 13, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I played that, but never got beyond the third opponent (Played as the tall guy, couldn't get past the Dwarf...he always kept beating me, and I finally gave up)



Yeah that game was pretty difficult. It took me 5 weeks to beat it that's the longest it's ever taken me to beat a game. You should keep trying when you get past him the story starts to get real interesting but whatever you do don't level up cause the other main characters level up with you.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 13, 2008)

Fuck, I loved 7th Saga as a kid.  Never beat it, though.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 13, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Yeah that game was pretty difficult. It took me 5 weeks to beat it that's the longest it's ever taken me to beat a game. You should keep trying when you get past him the story starts to get real interesting but whatever you do don't level up cause the other main characters level up with you.



That was about 10 years ago, and I don't have the game or system anymore.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 13, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That was about 10 years ago, and I don't have the game or system anymore.



You can find a ROM of it somewhere if it haunts you like it would me, I can't start playing a game and not finish it. Me I still have the old game and system but no tv to hook it up to but as soon as I get my new tv that's the first thing I'm going to do.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 13, 2008)

pheonix said:


> You can find a ROM of it somewhere if it haunts you like it would me, I can't start playing a game and not finish it. Me I still have the old game and system but no tv to hook it up to but as soon as I get my new tv that's the first thing I'm going to do.



Same with me. I hate not finishing a game after I start it. Though, there are a few I don't care to actually beat (Ghostbusters [NES], Back To The Future II&III [NES], Jaws [NES], Dragon Rage [PS2], and a few others)


----------



## pheonix (Sep 13, 2008)

I hated that Jaws game it was really repetitive and ya know what I think that's one game I haven't beat. Damn now I have to find and play it again so I can beat it.


----------



## Frostwulfe (Sep 14, 2008)

Conker's Bad Fur Day.

Well... No one knows about it outside the fandom I suppose.


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's not like it was one of the most popular shooters on the N64 or anything... :roll:


----------



## Adrimor (Sep 14, 2008)

Frostwulfe said:


> Conker's Bad Fur Day.
> 
> Well... No one knows about it outside the fandom I suppose.



My friend Aaron has the cart to this day. He and his psycho sister used to play all the time...

He doesn't even find catgirls particularly interesting (i.e. "eh, it's another character"), much less furries...heh...

Then again, he has two Amy plushies, a Shadow plushie, and posters of Donkey Kong characters on his walls, so who knows?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 14, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> My friend Aaron has the cart to this day. He and his psycho sister used to play all the time...
> 
> He doesn't even find catgirls particularly interesting (i.e. "eh, it's another character"), much less furries...heh...
> 
> Then again, he has two Amy plushies, a Shadow plushie, and posters of Donkey Kong characters on his walls, so who knows?



"Oh, now I remember...countdown." *Looks at clock, with 0:03 on it* "Oh, shi......"


----------



## NiChan (Sep 15, 2008)

I like the PC game, "The Neverhood". Not sure if many people has heard of that one.


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 16, 2008)

NiChan said:


> I like the PC game, "The Neverhood". Not sure if many people has heard of that one.



Oh hell yes. I love that game. I recently found out it has a sequel. This I did not know.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2008)

Has any of the following been said:

Shadowman; N64/Acclaim
Willow; NES/Capcom
Crystalis; NES/SNK 
Seiken Densetsu 3; Super Famicon/Square Enix
Stonekeep; PC/Interplay
Jet Force Gemini; N64/Rare
Shadowgate; NES/Kemco?
Clash at Demonhead; NES/?
1943; NES/Capcom
Metal Gear; NES/Konami (Before MGS)
Bionic Commando; NES/Capcom (nothing sweeter than watching Hitler's head explode)


That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Adrimor (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes.

But I'm not sure of just what has there.

Shadowman, SD3, Jet Force Gemini, and Crystalis, I seem to recall as coming up.


----------



## dwitefry (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh christ, let me think...

*Astal* - Sega / Sega Saturn - is deffo the first one that springs to mind, especially as it's so awesome. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astal < look here.

*Nightmare in the Dark* -  Gravaking/Eleven / Neo Geo - doesn't even have a Wikipedia page but is a fantastic Bubble-Bobble like game with a horror theme.

*Kolibri* - Novatrade / Sega 32X - is just gorgeous to look at and play, find it here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolibri_(video_game) 

And the kick-ass *Popful Mail* - Working Designs / Sega CD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Popful_Mail

I could list a number of Saturn games, but I'll stop. Three of these can be easily emulated, I suggest you do so. You won't be dissapointed.

MeX


----------



## OrpheusTelos (Sep 16, 2008)

Probably Beyond Good and Evil..


----------



## moogle (Sep 16, 2008)

hmmm.....well, lets see here.

Jade cocoon 2. a pretty fun game, kinda pokemonish, but with a unique battle system, if you want to learn more, then look here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jade_Cocoon_2

The Bouncer. srry if i didnt check if someone put this, its probably not TOO rare, but not alot of people know about it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bouncer

and then there is Time Stalkers(sega dreamcast) one of my favorite games, of course, not the best graphics, gameplay is great, but thats to be decided by you, monster raising, characters to unlock, and breeding. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Stalkers

there you go kupo ^.^


----------



## Adrimor (Sep 16, 2008)

moogle said:


> hmmm.....well, lets see here.
> 
> Jade cocoon 2. a pretty fun game, kinda pokemonish, but with a unique battle system, if you want to learn more, then look here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jade_Cocoon_2
> 
> ...



I suppose the fact that it had a sequel renders the original Jade Cocoon inadmissible here?

Though I've yet to play it anyway, I've heard it was brilliant.

I did play JC2, though. It sucked horribly in my eyes--'course, I hated cel-shading back then, and Nico annoyed me...

But I still wanna buy some great walnuts, for some reason...


----------



## Neon_Grizzly (Sep 17, 2008)

Eradicator. Or Hokatu No Ken.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

Megaman Legends PS1 & N64
Megaman Legends 2 PS1
... they have it for the psp in japan ):


----------



## Tycho (Sep 17, 2008)

Incursion.

http://www.incursion-roguelike.net/

And the next Incursion release is going to be even BETTER.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 17, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Has any of the following been said:
> 
> Bionic Commando; NES/Capcom (nothing sweeter than watching Hitler's head explode)



This game oozes awesome like nobody's business. Seriously, guys.


----------



## C. Lupus (Sep 17, 2008)

Crimsonland - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLk9oIuHYoA
Little Fighter 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR8VUWTC_d4&feature=related
Warsow - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB72-rCnuwk&feature=related
Thrill Kill - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VbjA4BjGk
Team Buddies - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaL8V9bJMXo&feature=related
Guility Gear XX #Reload - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC3Du_YK8ds

Got a few more up in my sleeves, dont remember them atm though..


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Rat Attack.

it was well advertised but was a preaty mediocre game. The ending left the door open for a sequal that we'll probably never get. But I loved it for it's pop-art style environs, It's laid back Toony music and because the characters all had deep backstorys. And of course because the cast was made up of anthro cats!

I'm one of it's few fans and one day I'm planning to sell the idea of a Rat Attack cartoon to a cartoon studio.

http://www.rat-attack.com/


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Sword Of Berserk: Guts Rage on Sega Dreamcast.

I love the anime and manga of Berserk, and I loved this game when I played it, but I've only seen like 2 other people that have actually played it as well.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

Boogerman - Sega Genesis .. not really but it reminds me of wario.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Has any of the following been said:
> 
> *Shadowman*; N64/Acclaim
> Willow; NES/Capcom
> ...



People aren't _that_ young.



> Beyond Good and Evil


Funny how poor sales can bring so much notoriety.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 20, 2008)

Metal arms:Glitch in the system
Pure awesome.


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 20, 2008)

But way too difficult. 

Anyways, I'm not sure if I've already mentioned this, but Arcanum: of Steamworks and Magick Obscura is the best RPG since Fallout 2. That's saying something.


----------



## Adrimor (Sep 20, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> ...the best RPG since Fallout 2. That's saying something.



Not from what I've heard =P

Stupid joke attempts aside, the name sounds interesting, and the Wikipedia article confirms that. But it's a post-2000 release, so...no piracy for me =/

God, I can't think of any more obscure games that I know haven't been mentioned...

Well, there's Shadow Hunt, which my friend Noah's working on as his senior project...I agreed to beta test, but I hate MMOs and I couldn't figure out how to play ^__^;;;

Ski-Ball. I don't think anyone plays that anymore, really.

Was Dark Cloud mentioned?

Or EVO: Search for Eden? You start off as a fish, so...

Damn, I got nothing.


----------



## Greasemunky (Sep 20, 2008)

SystemShock2

RIP System Shock series.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 20, 2008)

Neon_Grizzly said:


> Eradicator. Or Hok*u*to No Ken.



Are we talking about the Famicon JRPG with Kenshiro's seizure pants or the crappy HnK2 aka Fist of the North Star US port.

I want to play the original.


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 21, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Stupid joke attempts aside, the name sounds interesting, and the Wikipedia article confirms that. But it's a post-2000 release, so...no piracy for me =/



It's still findable via eBay. If you're lucky, Good Old Games might get it in. The combat sucks balls, but the writing is the best I've ever encountered in a game. Also, I'm a steampunk whore, so more bonus points. Basically, if it's steampunk or postapoc, I'll be playing it. Although, being a troika game, beware of bugs galore. Also, the graphics are awfully plain, if you care about that sort of thing.


----------



## Adrimor (Sep 21, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> It's still findable via eBay. If you're lucky, Good Old Games might get it in. The combat sucks balls, but the writing is the best I've ever encountered in a game. Also, I'm a steampunk whore, so more bonus points. Basically, if it's steampunk or postapoc, I'll be playing it. Although, being a troika game, beware of bugs galore. Also, the graphics are awfully plain, if you care about that sort of thing.


If I could afford eBay, I wouldn't care that I couldn't pirate it =P

Steampunk is awesome. Ever check out datamancer.net?

Feh, graphics. I actually distrust games with "stellar" graphics, ever since FF went down the shitter. Earthbound is still one of my favorites, and we both know how the graphics in that looked, eh? =P


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 21, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> If I could afford eBay, I wouldn't care that I couldn't pirate it =P



It cost me AU$16 from eBay. That's not exactly expensive. Ah well, keep an eye on Good Old Games, you never know. And why can't you pirate it? I mean, I'm strongly against piracy, it just makes me curious.


----------



## Adrimor (Sep 21, 2008)

'Cuz the site I go to only has pre-2000 PC games...and I HATE torrents like Fundies hate independent thought.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Megaman Legends PS1 & N64
> Megaman Legends 2 PS1
> ... they have it for the psp in japan ):


And the Misadventures of Tron Bonne. Name another game where you can pilot a giant robot and kick little robots at children. I defy you to name one!
Marvel vs. Capcom doesn't count!


----------



## ramsey276 (Mar 9, 2010)

DamienFox said:


> Lessee.. Obscure games that I love beyond SO2...
> -Culdcept (Dreamcast and PS2) Yeah, it got a sequel for the 360 but far as I know no one really knows of the first.
> (SNES).





I have it for PS2 (need to replace my dead console soon...) and now I got it for DS (Japanese ROM, but I played it enough to figure it out, PLUS I practice what I learn in My Japanese Coach!) 

What I am SHOCKED about is that there is no wiki! Someone started one like two or three years ago (acccording to the date I saw) and there's not ONE article done! I'll try and help with Culdcept DS but I can't do it alone! Any other forums/sites I should check, please? I'm new at forums...


----------



## Vintage (Mar 9, 2010)

Werevixen said:


> Avernum 1
> Avernum 2
> Avernum 3
> Blades of Avernum



you know avernum 6 is out, right?


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Primal Rage. It was huge 16 years ago, and the sequel was scrapped so its name fell into oblivion. 

But seriously, giant gorilla gods pissing on each other? Satan embodied in a T-Rex? Fucking ill.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 9, 2010)

torachi said:


> Primal Rage. It was huge 16 years ago, and the sequel was scrapped so its name fell into oblivion.
> 
> But seriously, giant gorilla gods pissing on each other? Satan embodied in a T-Rex? Fucking ill.



Primal Rage was awesome.

Final Fantasy Legends II, because that sub-serie was sooooo popular compared to the main one.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 9, 2010)

Shadow Warrior (PC)

Fucking hilarious, and loaded with outrageous easter eggs. You no mess with Lo Wang!


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 9, 2010)

the GBA version of Simpsons Road Rage was pretty fun...
I dunno if anyone else has played it though...


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Mar 9, 2010)

Remember this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Museum_Madness_(computer_game)

My elementary school had it in system files, so I'd play iot whenever possible. Haven't seen it since 5th grade, though... -_-


----------



## Tycho (Mar 9, 2010)

I could cheat if I really wanted to by throwing obscure indie games out.  But I won't.

Instead I'll say "Inindo: Way of the Ninja" for the SNES.  Graphics were (mostly) terrible, music was INCREDIBLY annoying at times, but it enthralled me for some reason.  It was one of the first games to make me wish that I was a fucking game programmer so I could take this concept and REALLY run with it and make it AWESOME.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 9, 2010)

The Outfoxies, for the arcade. It's sort of like Smash Brothers, only this came out 4 years before. It's more like an over-the-top action movie than anything else. The characters include a monkey, two children holding eachother by the hand, and an old man in a robotic wheelchair.

Also, one of the weapons is hot soup you throw at people.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 9, 2010)

Fatal Frame Series
Kagerou: Deception 2
Trapt
Dragon Seeds
Jade Cocoon
Evil Dead: Fistful of Boomstick


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 10, 2010)

HomeWorld: Cataclysm


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Mother 3.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 10, 2010)

Otogi and Otogi 2.  I have met a total of one other person who has ever played either of these.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Mother 3.


I'm sorry a lot of Folks know that game now since it been translated for us Emulator folks


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm sorry a lot of Folks know that game now since it been translated for us Emulator folks



California begs to differ. :[


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> California begs to differ. :[


its still well known


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJunior (Mar 10, 2010)

Harry the handsome executive. Swivel chairs, staplers, soda cans, donuts, evil robots and toxic wastes. What more to ask for?


----------



## Kajet (Mar 10, 2010)

Apparently I can list Minecraft here...

Edit: wow... I started this thread... WTF?


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 10, 2010)

Day of the Tentacle
The Manhole


----------



## furatail (Mar 10, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Ok, so what games out there have you played but the marketing was crap or everyone says it sucks, but you love to play anyway?
> 
> I rather enjoy these few games though it seems that no one else has even heard of them.
> 
> ...



Shinning Force was actually very popular.
I always loved Fatal Labyrinth on Genesis and Azure Dreams on PS1. Both of which offered the same type of gameplay: Climb the many floors of a tower picking up equipment along the way.
Loved those games.
Phantasy Star 2-4 was also awesome.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 10, 2010)

Tails of Vesperia

No one I know irl has ever heard of it.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 10, 2010)

Klonoa: Door to Phantomile
Threads of Fate


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 10, 2010)

S.L.A.I. Kinda like Armored core, but addictive like crack. Its arena based bla bla bla who cares. build your robots zip around fucking fast and blow shit up.


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2010)

Vagrant Story

Jet grind radio (well it's pretty well known, but it's not really that famous)

wario land (again, pretty well known, but it's not really out there popularity wise)

and uh... I'd say megaman legends if it weren't a megaman title, but no one ever pays attention to this megaman title :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> Vagrant Story


Agreed, pretty good game.

Valkyria Chronicles is a great game but nobody I know at school had ever heard of it before I told them, and when they tried it, they loved it.


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> Agreed, pretty good game.
> 
> Valkyria Chronicles is a great game but nobody I know at school had ever heard of it before I told them, and when they tried it, they loved it.



omg I LOVED valkyria chronicles. they're actually making a second one for the PSP. 

the only thing I hate about the game is when you're like, 2 hours into one of the missions, and all of a sudden, some fuck blows up the eidelweiss cause you forgot to cover the back of it |:C


----------



## Seas (Mar 10, 2010)

A.I.M. 1 and 2 (action-rpg)
Avernum series (rpg)
Space Empires 5 (tbs)
I may have already replied to this thread in the past, but some of these may be new, won't bother to look through for a possible reply of mine, anyway this is a thread actually worth bringing up occassionally with newly posted games.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 10, 2010)

Also Halo 3.


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> Also Halo 3.



....


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> ....


No spamming.


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> No spamming.



...fine

enchanted arms


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

G-Nome. Made in '97 by Seventh Level and is an awesome game. You can find it on Pirate Bay if you want to play but it's 13 years old so its graphics aren't that good........


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> and uh... I'd say megaman legends if it weren't a megaman title, but no one ever pays attention to this megaman title :V



That game could have been better if it wasn't for the god awful controls it had on the N64

The voice acting is hilariously bad though


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 10, 2010)

Ricochet 

that game was awesome


----------



## Kajet (Mar 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> That game could have been better if it wasn't for the god awful controls it had on the N64



I doubt the non-dual analog PSX version fared much better... Thankfully MML2 came out after the new controllers.


----------



## Liam (Mar 10, 2010)

Total Annihilation was fun.  AI could been better though for today's standards.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> S.L.A.I. Kinda like Armored core, but addictive like crack. Its arena based bla bla bla who cares. build your robots zip around fucking fast and blow shit up.


fucking love that game

cheated though by playing the market for 2 in game years then using the money gain to max out what I got


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

i bet no one has heard of this game:
Xarxus: Stone of Time


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 10, 2010)

The Forgotten: It begins... 

As far as I know, nobody other then me has heard of it or even seen it, it's that obscure.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 10, 2010)

Since Musashi was covered, Civil War Generals II.  The fact that some missions aren't expected to be won is very pleasing (they don't skew historical troop placements to allow the player greater / worse odds of winning:  If one side had all the cards, it _showed_).


----------



## Willow (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to have this game for the N64 called Mischief Makers...I honestly didn't know what the point of the game was, but I was a fun game...

I think i sold it though..


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 11, 2010)

Lighthouse. 

I don't care if it's considered kiddie shit nowadays. The plot is fucking amazing in the worst of ways and it will give you brain damage.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 11, 2010)

Spiderman v.s. the Kingpin- SEGA CD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TB2Z_BL9KU


----------



## DaxCyro (Mar 11, 2010)

Uplink
Perimeter
Fahrenheit
Hostile Waters: Antaeus Rising

I consider the last one a very special gem.
A great script by Warren Ellis combined with a very unique game play.


----------



## DaxCyro (Mar 11, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Ricochet
> that game was awesome



Oh my. Remember wasting a whole weekend (with limited sleep) against a buddy on that game. We've got an unwriten deal about never playing it again.



Crysix Corps said:


> HomeWorld: Cataclysm


Played it and it's follow-up.
Great story.


----------



## slydude851 (Mar 11, 2010)

Bayonetta

For many reasons lol:


uber kick ass fatality moves
epic story
not so much mashing punch kick buttons
uberly epic maps
utterly "batshit crazy" - NextGenWalkthroughs.com


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 11, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Bayonetta
> 
> For many reasons lol:
> 
> ...


Since when is Bayonetta a game that no one's hear of?


----------



## Wreth (Mar 12, 2010)

Metal Arms: Glitch in the System.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Milo said:


> omg I LOVED valkyria chronicles. they're actually making a second one for the PSP.
> 
> the only thing I hate about the game is when you're like, 2 hours into one of the missions, and all of a sudden, some fuck blows up the eidelweiss cause you forgot to cover the back of it |:C


Valkyria Chronicles is definitely a favorite among my friends.  Everything about that game just...works together.  Unfortunately I don't own a PSP and therefore am never going to play the sequel.  (Welkin uses 6 command points!)  This is an order!  Play Valkyria Chronicles again!


----------



## Fierglief (Mar 14, 2010)

Radiata Stories for the ps2, Cmon you had a annoying jerk that ran around kicking everything! Whats not to like!?
Oh yeah the whole saving the world part too. it was funny because the main character Jack ended up being the worst fighting character near the end of the game. 

Rouge Galaxy for the Ps2. as cliche as an rpg can get. It was still really really fun. Though you can beat any fight in the game if you have enough healing items to throw at it and items have no cool downs.
So feel free to chuck revive items as much  as you want.  Seriously some regular monsters can 2 shot your entire team if your not careful. 

Pocky and Rocky for the Snes, A fun top down shooter.
You played as a priestess and a racoon who killed things with razor sharp leaves. 

Twisted Tales of Spike McFang. Kinda like a cutesy Zelda.
Your a vampire, your hp bar is a stack of tomatoes, Your mighty hat is your weapon. And you must use the Soup Card to defeat a evil snowman! Its one of my guilty pleasures. 

And my personal favorite is and still is Vagrant Story. real shame that it came out at the end of the ps1 life so people really didn't care to much about it.


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 14, 2010)

bump and jump :x


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 14, 2010)

Skies of Arcadia: Legends.

<3


----------



## Zydala (Mar 14, 2010)

Survival Kids for the GBC! Did anyone else ever play that? It's like Lost in Blue except actually a good game, hahaha.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 14, 2010)

Tecmo's Deceptions 1 & 2 (psx)- It's one of the few games back then that let you work for the devil, trap and torture people and use their body parts to make your own pets.  Ah, good times... good times.
Splatterhouse 2 & 3 (sega genesis)
Extreme G (n64)
Pandemonium (psx)
Summoner 2 (GC)
Lost Kingdoms (GC) 
Katamari Damacy 1 & 2 (psx) - I don't know why, but I loved playing this crazy game.
Magic Pengel (psx)
Beyond Good and Evil (GC) - Yay, they are making a second one!
Vectorman (sega genesis)
Shadowrun (snes)
Shadowman (n64)
Vampire:  The Masquerade - Bloodlines


----------



## Skittle (Mar 14, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> Tecmo's Deceptions 1 & 2 (psx)- It's one of the few games back then that let you work for the devil, trap and torture people and use their body parts to make your own pets.  Ah, good times... good times.


Shit son, you talking about Kagerou? :3

There is a PS2 sequel called Trapt too.


----------



## Sneak (Mar 14, 2010)

Rush 2: Extreme Racing USA & Top Gear Rally 2

Yay obscure racing games on the N64!


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 14, 2010)

Descent, Descent 2, and Descent 3.
Robot Arena 2.

all for PC


----------



## Tycho (Mar 14, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> Descent, Descent 2, and Descent 3.
> Robot Arena 2.
> 
> all for PC



...Dude, who the hell HASN'T heard of Descent?

Sad deprived little 6th-gen consolefags, that's who.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...Dude, who the hell HASN'T heard of Descent?
> 
> Sad deprived little 6th-gen consolefags, that's who.



Agreed. :hi5:


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 15, 2010)

skittle said:


> Shit son, you talking about Kagerou? :3
> 
> There is a PS2 sequel called Trapt too.



Aww man, I missed out on that one too.  I heard of it, I just never got the chance to play it.


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Skies of Arcadia: Legends.
> 
> <3



Man...I wish my gamecube worked i spend countless hours on that game <3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 15, 2010)

Raident silvergun,(got the import of it for saturn)
Eternal Champions (sega cd)
Dark Wizzard (sega cd)
Actraiser(the first one on SNES)
Panzer Dragoon saga/azel(saturn)


----------



## WolfieTeen (Mar 15, 2010)

Does Shenmue count ? that's one of my favorite games.

_________________________________________________
Shenmue
Tomba
Hotel Dusk (best ds game i've played)
Animal Crossing (again does this count ?)
Clock Tower
Indigo Prophecy


----------



## outward (Mar 15, 2010)

*Stronghold: Crusader.*

*BEST*, RTS ever. 

I wish more RTS developers were interested in creating games with the cyclic economy that Stronghold has, and less of a "gather resources: upgrade. Repeat" theme. You do not level up on Stronghold; you start with all the units you can possibly have; and nothing can be upgraded. You must gather resources both to creat an army, and to maintain your empire.

Furthermore, of ALL the RTS games I have played, ONLY Stronghold gives you a robust castle design system that actually has strong relevance to the outcome of the game. The way you deisng your castle means everything. These are no simple standard "walls."

So yeah, if you like RTS:

Go limewire Stronghold: Crusader.

Unfortunately, all of it's sucessors (Stronghold 2, Stronghold Legends, etc) sucked ass.

It is a game that will never be admired for what it truly is. : C


----------



## Sulggo (Mar 15, 2010)

Monster Hunter


----------



## Skittle (Mar 15, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> Aww man, I missed out on that one too.  I heard of it, I just never got the chance to play it.


Shit son! You should! Same concept and all of the first ones, just different story. Btw, rock on stairs, best thing ever.

The same person made the Fatal Frame series too..


----------



## Riley (Mar 15, 2010)

One Must Fall: 2097

It's too bad Epic doesn't make good games anymore.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 15, 2010)

outward said:


> *Stronghold: Crusader.*
> 
> *BEST*, RTS ever.
> 
> ...


 
Stronghold was awesome, only had the demo though.  Came with some Sierra game that came with my old Windows 98 back then.


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 30, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Raident silvergun,(got the import of it for saturn)
> Eternal Champions (sega cd)
> Dark Wizzard (sega cd)
> Actraiser(the first one on SNES)
> Panzer Dragoon saga/azel(saturn)



it took me 5 hours to find the arcade emulator and rom for radient silver gun. i think its a cool game, but i like ikaruga way more


----------



## SpartaDog (Mar 30, 2010)

Soul Reaver.
Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy
Blazing Dragons

There's more I can't think of but I'm in class now, so...


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Mischief Makers for the N64, I didn't fully understand this game though but it was still amazing

Um Jammer Lammy for the PSx, some people said it really sucked, but I played this game so much when I was little..and I still have the game


----------



## kiro02 (Mar 30, 2010)

god hand http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnH1L-NGvEY

Resident evil outbreak file #2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ5ockuoYKg
i say this mostly because i dont think the majority of people knew that there was an online resident evil. And the main characters are all civilians during the outbreak except kevin who works for the rpd (i love the concept of being normal people in an outbreak). i loved it to pieces till they took the servers down.

touhou project #12 (undefined fantastic object): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACXL1Txgi_c

The legend of mana: i say this mostly cause it's ps1 old gen and i dont think alot of people remeber this gem.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAsUgVx4lSE


----------



## Delta (Mar 31, 2010)

kitetsu said:


> Oh yeah, i forgot about these:
> 
> Martial Masters
> 
> ...



HARD CORPS was a game my friend and I played ALLL the time

MDK2 (Dream Cast)

Buck Bumble (N64)

Rocket: Robot on Wheels (N64)

Space Station: Silicon Valley (N64)

Blast Corps (N64)

Gun Griffin Blaze (PS2)


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've heard of Warzone 2100! I feel special c.c


My list (Not all of them are necessarily favorites, but they're still obscure as hell):

* Outwars (Squad-based third-person shooter with jetpacks)
* Urban Assault (Vehicle-based first-person shooter with real-time-tactics elements)
* Outpost 2: Divided Destiny (City building sim/real-time strategy)
* Galactix (Top-down space shooter)
* Evolva (Squad-based third-person game with a 'mutation' mechanic - gain new powers by absorbing the DNA of defeated foes and mutating them into your 'genohunters')
* Inner Space (Top-down shooter/adventure game set inside your own computer using your files as ingame currency)
* Overkill (Top-down scrolling space shooter)
* Solar Winds (Top-down adventure space shooter)
* WarGames (Real-time strategy using the WarGames movie name but not much else is related)
* Scorched Earth (Artillery game, possibly less obscure than the rest)
* Blast Doors (Semi-3D Scorched Earth clone)
* Incoming (Arcade shooter for Dreamcast and PC)
* Semper Fidelis: Marine Corps (Repackaged Soldner. ArmA clone, had approx. 200 different weapons and almost 100 vehicles but was bug-ridden. Interestingly enough, had pretty much nothing at all to do with the Marines)
* One Must Fall 2097 (Fighting game featuring giant robots, possibly less obscure than the rest)
* One Must Fall: Battlegrounds (3D sequel to OMF2097, possibly less obscure than the rest)
* Submarine Titans (Think Starcraft except underwater and you're on the right track)
* Chasm: The Rift (Quake clone with dismemberment mechanic, removing a monster's gun arm results in them using other limbs to attack or even resorting to biting/kicking/headbutting)


All of these are PC games.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 29, 2011)

Victor-933 said:


> I've heard of Warzone 2100! I feel special c.c
> 
> 
> My list (Not all of them are necessarily favorites, but they're still obscure as hell):
> ...


 
God damnit. This thread is from a year ago.

Don't necro threads.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 29, 2011)

It is now alive once again :V

Final Fantasy Legends II


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 29, 2011)

Magi Nation?


----------



## Spookythefox (Apr 29, 2011)

These are some of my favorites that are either out of main stream, or dated, but still fun to play.

Project Reality. Its a free mod for battlefield 2, but this one is not for casual gamers. It strives to be the most realistic military first person shooter there is, and it does a very good job of that. With its four and a half hour games, 16km^2 (and in one case, a 64km^2) maps, and a steep knowledge curve, its easy to see why casual gamers avoid it.

Escape Velocity: Nova. easily one of the best sci-fi games I have ever played. a 2D top down space ship game. It is based around multiple choose your own adventure text based story lines that will lead you on an adventure that ends up changing the galaxy.

Total Annihilation: A 1995 version of supreme commander. Even made by the same people. Highly strategic RTS.

Ground Control: A highly tactical RTS.

Wing Commander: Prophecy- While the wing commander movie was a flop, the games are not. Cut scenes are live acting and feature actors such as Mark Hamil and Thomas Wilson

These games were a lot of fun for me, and I highly recommend playing them if you get the chance.


----------



## blessthebeast (Apr 30, 2011)

solar. a indie game that is very fun, got it on xbox and its pretty fun. you play as the sun and just fly around and try to make a solar system. their are also other things you can do. I think no one has heard of that game.


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 30, 2011)

Tribes 2 or Delta Force 2 for sure


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

"Drakan; The Ancient Gates" (PS2) and "Dark Cloud/Dark Cloud 2" (PS2) :: Sooooo shocked no one's heard of these! Drakan you get to be a warrior girl who rides on the back of a Dragon. Both human missions and missions to fly as a dragon and blow shit up. Dark Cloud is just a beautiful story and some awesome plot-driving mechanics.

Edit: Forgot a HUGE one! "Eternal Darkness; Sanity's Requiem" Love you, Lovecraft! I've got "Mountains of Madness" on my nightstand right next to 1984. =3


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 30, 2011)

Sky Shark for the NES, it was a really good game and I probably spent  more hours trying to beat it than I did on any other game I have ever  played up to this point.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 30, 2011)

Mr. Nutz. It's one of the most frustrating, difficult, unfair games on the planet, but that also means it hearkens back to the days of hardcore playing. And better yet, it's not difficulty that's out of my range, I'd say it's about as hard as the first Star Fox game (despite being different genres). The sense of accomplishment when you beat the levels is great. I know there's YT playthroughs so apparently there's people that make it look easy. It's not. I encourage everyone to try it out.

If you're asking why it's a favorite, it's because it stars a squirrel, the graphics are good, and the music is lovely.

Available for SNES, Genesis, Game Boy, and maybe another system. SNES version, though it looks and sounds the best, is also inexplicably the only version with no password/continue feature.


----------



## Cain (Apr 30, 2011)

Alot of my old Xbox (original) games. I'm pretty sure nobody's even heard of 'em. Or will buy them. Holding onto my xbox until it becomes a collector's item xD


----------



## Flatline (Apr 30, 2011)

Evelon said:


> Drakan; The Ancient Gates


 
I loved that game. But the first one was much better.

Also, Re-Volt. Only a few people I know knows that game.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 30, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Also, Re-Volt. Only a few people I know knows that game.


 
I do, one of my favorite racing games ever.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 30, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I do, one of my favorite racing games ever.


 
<3

It was actually the first video game I have ever played. So it has a special place in my heart.


----------



## chrest (Apr 30, 2011)

Rune Factory 1, 2, and 3, amazing ass games


----------



## cad (Apr 30, 2011)

Hogs of War.
When I played the demo, I knew I was going to love the game. So when I got it and Worms Armageddon for my birthday, I couldn't be more excited about it. Hogs of War is in essence a Worms game in 3D with hogs instead of worms, but it is so much more than that. The signle-player mode is, unlike the one in Worms, actually fun to play and is what makes the game for me.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 30, 2011)

Shakii - MS-DOS :
It goes by several names, I'm not sure which is the correct one. It has arcade style gameplay, and it looks like an early 2D Playstation game.
And it has the best game over music ever.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 1, 2011)

NecroVisioN. The most funniest game because it fails at failing and because ultimate domination is always fun.


----------



## Ames (May 1, 2011)

Lunar/Lunar 2.

I mean, like seriously.  These games should be up there with Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Starwind87 (May 2, 2011)

EverQuest Online Adventures: Frontiers (PS2)


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 2, 2011)

It's not my favorite, but I really liked the depressing atmosphere of Limbo.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 2, 2011)

Folgrimeo: I beat the ROM of Mr. Nutz....many "save states" were used though...
I wonder if anyone has heard of Dexterity and Zoop, for the original Gameboy?
I remember watching my dad play a game called Star Tropics....and another one called Secret of Evermore
Lastly, I played a ROM of this game called Soul Blazer and that game was quite fun.


----------



## Pine (May 3, 2011)

Vampire Night for the PS2

I can't find a copy of it anywhere


----------



## Waffles (May 3, 2011)

Lazlo's Leap
A fun little puzzle game for my gameboy :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2011)

G-Nome. Played the heck outta this with my friend when I was younger and it was so much fun.


----------



## PvtPuma (May 3, 2011)

Lost Eden, Under a Killing Moon, and Commander Keen.  All for PC.


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 3, 2011)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Folgrimeo: I beat the ROM of Mr. Nutz....many "save states" were used though...
> I wonder if anyone has heard of Dexterity and Zoop, for the original Gameboy?
> I remember watching my dad play a game called Star Tropics....and another one called Secret of Evermore
> Lastly, I played a ROM of this game called Soul Blazer and that game was quite fun.


First I beat Mr. Nutz with abuse of save states... then decided I have to play it more honestly. So I went back to complete each individual world on one continue (on a new world I'd restart my lives)... now I'm trying to complete each individual world on one life (ignoring bosses because they're cheap, I allow myself to die on those). I'm up to world 5 or 6 now, near the end. Needless to say it hasn't been easy.

I've heard of Zoop. I wanted to play it for SNES because it looked pretty, but I stuck with the Gameboy version. Clever stylish game.

Played Secret of Evermore, took me a long while to go through with it because I felt like they messed up the Secret of Mana formula (love Secret of Mana, but this game is not as pretty, gameplay not as refined, collision detection is atrocious, and gathering ingredients is annoying). I did have some fun with the game, loved the different forms the dog would turn into. But yeah, it's no SoM.

Soul Blazer is awesome though. I know it's highly repetitive, but you really got a lot of action going on there, and it seems like one way or another you can keep plugging away at enemies to make progress. What stopped me from playing it was I got stuck at some point, didn't know what to do next. Soul Blazer is the first in a trilogy. Second is the much better-known "Illusion of Gaia", and the last one is "Terranigma".


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2011)

I enjoy old games... but I can't say nobody's heard of them.

Probably just a couple of newgrounds puzzle games.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 3, 2011)

Folgrimeo: yeah, I have yet to find and play Terranigma. I know a friend of mine played it before. He said it was a very long game ^^;


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 4, 2011)

Eternal Darkness
What other game can you play as a Franciscan monk and bash in zombie heads with a mace?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 4, 2011)

Oh, oh! I remember one.
Clive Barker's Undying.


----------



## Ekho (May 4, 2011)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Eternal Darkness
> What other game can you play as a Franciscan monk and bash in zombie heads with a mace?



Playing this game with a low sanity meter is the best, otherwise it wouldn't be quite as fun.  Lindsey was great when he's insane because he'd just babble nonsense XD


----------



## Twylyght (May 4, 2011)

Ekho said:


> Playing this game with a low sanity meter is the best, otherwise it wouldn't be quite as fun.  Lindsey was great when he's insane because he'd just babble nonsense XD



Blood oozing from the walls, a bust whose head turned to watch you as you walked by, and finding yourself too big to use the tiny door in the room.  Ah, good times.

As for favorite games...

Bust A Groove
Bust A Groove 2
Bust A Move: Dance Summit 2001
Gladius
Summoner 2


----------



## iconmaster (May 7, 2011)

A lot of my favorite games of mine are not remembered by my peers. It bugs me.

Wolfenstien 3D is a nice and simple shooter game that is STILL fun.
I am right now playing Might and Magic 7.
NetHack is great. Just... pure awesome.
I still find the games from my childhood; Hot Wheels Velocity X and Final Fantasy X2, to be cool games. I bet it's nostalgia.
Blue Dragon Plus was a small game, but oddly fun.


----------



## Flatline (May 7, 2011)

iconmaster said:


> Hot Whells Velocity X


 
Holy shit. I _love_ that game. I played plenty of Hot Wheels games but that's the best. I'm so mad someone else knows (and likes) it.


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 7, 2011)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Eternal Darkness
> What other game can you play as a Franciscan monk and bash in zombie heads with a mace?


Loved that game. Very polished all-around, became one of my favorite games (along with Secret of Mana, Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, Beyond Good & Evil, Final Fantasy X, Okami, and Sly 2). I would play with low insanity too, although seeing a near-complete list of insanity effects is demoralizing (for one, it's not as many as you had hoped). Also, combat's too easy, what's up with that? It's hard to worry about trappers when they're just a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2011)

E.T. :V


----------



## Seas (May 7, 2011)

> JA2
> Recoil
> 
> Project Torque
> ...



Brofist to those who mentioned these.

Also:

- A.I.M. 2 : Clan Wars

- Galactic Civilizations 2

- Robot Arena 2 
Robots are completely self-built from a large variety of parts, this game gets closest to the "infinite possibilities" many advertisers bs about.
(bbeans is the name of a past RA2 A.I. tournament, btw) (also, the music is not original game music)


----------



## Flatline (May 7, 2011)

Seas said:


> Robot Arena 2


 
<3


----------



## cad (May 7, 2011)

Blood. An old FPS released in 1997, and thus shrouded by the more popular FPS's of the time. Easily one of the best FPS's ever, with some of the most unique armanents, especially its 3 different types of TNT.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 7, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Blood. An old FPS released in 1997, and thus shrouded by the more popular FPS's of the time. Easily one of the best FPS's ever, with some of the most unique armanents, especially its 3 different types of TNT.


 
Shadow Warrior, both made by 3D Realms (Monolith bought the rights to publish Blood.)


----------



## Ekho (May 8, 2011)

Not sure if these count as being obscure, but the Shin Megami Tensei series has some great RPGs.  I've played Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga 1/2, and I really enjoyed them.  Nocturne plays somewhat like Pokemon, in that you recruit demons to fight for you.  Some of them change forms at certain levels, or you merge two or three to get more powerful ones.

I'll also second Wolfenstein 3D, still a fun game to play.


----------



## Project_X (May 9, 2011)

Gun Metal
It seems to 'not exist' in the world. It was a simple game, but the weapons were so much fun. Like ground torpedoes! =D  Oh original Xbox, how I miss thee....not as much as the Dreamcast but that's another rant. -w-


----------



## Togo57 (May 9, 2011)

My list (at least the ones I think no one else mentioned):

Arc the lad
One Piece Mansion
Live a Live
Okage Shadow King
Evolution Worlds
Siren


----------



## Myrkrvaldyr (May 9, 2011)

I would have to go with the original Operation Flashpoint: Cold War Crisis.

it got mixed reviews due to some save system flaws and occasional AI glitches, but i've been playing it since like 4th grade (i am now graduating high school ) and i still play it to this day. It was the first real open-world game i have ever played, with a world that was like 300 square kilometers, its HUGE

Its not that no one has ever heard of it, it just never got very popular.


----------



## drakeor (May 9, 2011)

Myrkrvaldyr said:


> I would have to go with the original Operation Flashpoint: Cold War Crisis.
> 
> it got mixed reviews due to some save system flaws and occasional AI glitches, but i've been playing it since like 4th grade (i am now graduating high school ) and i still play it to this day. It was the first real open-world game i have ever played, with a world that was like 300 square kilometers, its HUGE
> 
> Its not that no one has ever heard of it, it just never got very popular.



Seconded. I absolutely love operation flashpoint even if the game is like a decade old. I used to play Space Empires a lot back in the day too. That game confused the hell out of new people when I tried to teach them. Wayy back I loved the game Inner Space even if it seems kinda corny now. Used to always play it before school back in grade school.


----------



## Radiohead (May 9, 2011)

This one.

It's like an acid trip on a disco ball in space with lasers.


----------



## jcfynx (May 9, 2011)

A Force More Powerful: The Game of Non-Violent Strategy.

I played this a lot and liked it even though it's the worst premise ever for a game. They might as well call it "the game where you can't shoot anything."


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2011)

jcfynx's favourite game is Rapelay


----------



## Waffles (May 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> jcfynx's favourite game is Rapelay


 that doesn't count
I've heard of it :V


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2011)

Waffles said:


> that doesn't count
> I've heard of it :V


 
Actually I don't think that jc would like Rapelay very much

because there are no little boys in it


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 10, 2011)

Journey. But even that isn't out yet. And yes I would waste my time running through a desert.


----------



## jcfynx (May 10, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Actually I don't think that jc would like Rapelay very much
> 
> because there are no little boys in it


 
They're not little !

15-year-old white boys are generally taller than me. )':


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> They're not little !
> 
> 15-year-old white boys are generally taller than me. )':


 
Do they also have bigger dicks ):

It's ok you can tell me


----------



## jcfynx (May 10, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Do they also have bigger dicks ):
> 
> It's ok you can tell me


 
Y-y-y-yes they do sir. ;w;


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Y-y-y-yes they do sir. ;w;


 
*pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat*


----------



## Stratelier (May 11, 2011)

Anyone ever played _The Adventures of Cookie & Cream_ on the PS2?  Action/puzzle game that's built entirely around two-player co-op.  Back of the box advertises "two players can share the same controller" -- which really just means that if you're playing it by yourself, you'll be controlling _two characters simultaneously:_ one with the left analog stick + shoulder buttons, the other with the right.  Pretty fun thing, and gets rightly difficult in the later stages.  I managed to make it all the way to the final boss before my brain melted from the workout.


----------



## cad (May 11, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Shadow Warrior, both made by 3D Realms (Monolith bought the rights to publish Blood.)


Heh, I actually own the big-box for that game.
Trying to get the Blood one is much harder, though.


----------



## Frustum (May 11, 2011)

Click+Medic.

Here's a game that very, very few people know about. It's such an obscure title that there isn't much info about it on the internet. One of Game Freak's elusive "non-PokÃ©mon" titles, and as always with Game Freak, it's a pretty quality game. Unfortunately it's also pretty much unplayable if you're not fluent in Japanese.

The worst part about it is that I love the music. No one's ever released a rip or OST, not even Game Freak.


----------



## rmt3589 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mrfurry said:


> i have that hamtaro game on a rom and yes it is the cutest game  i have seen


I love that game! it's funny when (cant remember her name, the one with the scarf) pushes spat into the water!
pfpff

my favorite would be crystal saga!


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone here remember Dynamite Headdy? One of the most crazy games I played as a child.


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh god, Dynamite Headdy, great game I used to play years ago. I gotta play that again.

Has anyone here heard of Robocop VS. The Terminator. Awesome game for the Genesis.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Nov 10, 2012)

Lone Survivor, VVVVVV


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 10, 2012)

I have two. The Jaws of Cerberus and Murders in Space


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 10, 2012)

While it's obviously too early to decide whether or not it will be anything resembling a "favorite", I recently picked up a copy of the early PSX game _Pitfall 3D_.  I haven't seen it ever since it was on a PSX demo station back during Sony's launch day!


----------



## Percy (Nov 10, 2012)

ComfyBluePants said:


> VVVVVV


VVVVVV is a great game, with great music. Gotta love the simplicity.


----------



## FreedomXJustice (Nov 11, 2012)

Mischief Makers(N64), Ephemeral Fantasia(PS2) and Lost Kingdoms I & II(GC) to name a few.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 11, 2012)

I love this awful game.


----------



## Anubite (Nov 11, 2012)

The Neverhood and Men Of War


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 11, 2012)

Untold Legends: The Warrior's Code


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

*Gain Ground* for the Genesis. My friend and I were mucking around with his Sega Collection and stumbled onto it. We thought it was so cool we beat it all the way through. Super cool unknown game. 
Also *Demon's Crest* for the SNES. It's a spinoff of Ghouls and Ghosts featuring Firebrand (see: Dyluck's avatar) It's a surprisingly solid and original game. Lots of hidden goodies, but a regrettably small play time.


----------



## WagsWolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Gun
 &
The Legend of Kay
They are pretty decent games that i really enjoyed


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 12, 2012)

i enjoy think of a good reason to live game it makes so many things in life better


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 12, 2012)

Dark Cloud 2 (Dark Chronicle outside of North America). One of the best.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 12, 2012)

TMBlitzK said:


> Oh god, Dynamite Headdy, great game I used to play years ago. I gotta play that again.


Someone else that likes dynamite Headdy! By the way you might like this:
http://dhsbp.kngi.org/


----------



## Serrion (Nov 12, 2012)

Escape Velocity Nova


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone ever ehard of Ristar? It's another old Genesis title. You play as a little star-man. Surprisingly great game with fun boss fights.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 12, 2012)

Tiamat said:


>



Look at the cover...  this game can't be real.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2012)

Unless you've heard about them through me, next to no one knows about the games I play. Stuff like Mushihimesama, ESPGaluda, Thunder Cross, and Darius. I always get "IS TEH SAEM EXAKT GAEM AS TEH UVER WON!!!!!1" as if these people don't know what the words "similar" and "genre" mean, but I love them.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 13, 2012)

video games: dino crises 1 and 2 serious sam 1 and secound encounter, unreal board games : spacehulk, zombies


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> video games: dino crises 1 and 2 serious sam 1 and secound encounter, unreal board games : spacehulk, zombies



Serious Sam is a boss ass game.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know if anyone's mentioned Arcanum but yeah Arcanum.


----------



## Vega (Nov 16, 2012)

Freedom Fighters
Heavy Rain
Indigo Prophecy
Alan Wake


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 17, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> video games: dino crises 1 and 2 serious sam 1 and secound encounter, unreal board games : spacehulk, zombies


XoPachi is right, Serious Sam is boss.  Dino Crisis 1 was alright and Dino Crisis 2 was fantastic.  Good choices.  I played all those except for the Unreal Board games.  Which I've never heard of before.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 17, 2012)

Metro 2033. Fucking awesome game.


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 18, 2012)

Has Gladius been mentioned yet? 'Cuz that's my vote.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 18, 2012)

Trials HD and Trials Evolution


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmm

Area 51 (good fun, I really liked it)(xbox)

Erm

.....


I'm not enough of a hipster :V


----------



## Recel (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't know if it was mentioned before since I can't bother to read back now. But I love and still play Hostile Waters: Antaeus rising from time to time. It's and awesome, yet rather unknown game.

Also narrated by Tom Baker. So +1 for that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2012)

Vega said:


> Heavy Rain
> Indigo Prophecy
> Alan Wake



These are far from unheard of.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2012)

Plenty of people have heard of this game, but I'm not sure as many have played it. *Killer7* is one of my favorite games, no joke. I imagine the gameplay and mindfuck story turned people off.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2012)

NECROVISION!


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 19, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> NECROVISION!


My good man.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> My good man.


Seriously that game kicks so much arse it's unbelievable. The sequel is fine too I suppose


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 19, 2012)

I didn't know it had a sequel.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2012)

I think I already said Shadow Warrior earlier in this thread, but it's still a hoot


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I didn't know it had a sequel.


http://www.1cpublishing.eu/game/necrovision-lost-company/overview

Well tehcnically a prequel but whatever


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 19, 2012)

I must play this prequel.  I'm gonna need a new computer before I do that though.  Necrovision gave my computer a lot of trouble in some areas.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Plenty of people have heard of this game, but I'm not sure as many have played it. *Killer7* is one of my favorite games, no joke. I imagine the gameplay and mindfuck story turned people off.



I always wanted to play it, but never found it...anywhere.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I always wanted to play it, but never found it...anywhere.


Just checked and yeah it's kind of expensive online. If you find the money I highly recommend getting it. Definitely a unique and artsy gaming experience. One of my favorites.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Hotel Dusk and its Europe-only sequel Cape West. I wish Cing didn't go out of business.


----------



## Kaiser (Nov 19, 2012)

That no one heard of?

Child of Eden. Colors, colors everywhere.
And serves as a theraphy for me.


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 25, 2012)

There's a really adorable flash game called Company of Myself. It ranked one of the best flash games on several sites, and is one of the most emotional games I've ever played.
http://www.gamesfree.com/game/company_of_myself.html


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 17, 2012)

TOCA2 touring cars, This game IMO as a person that's played a good share of car racing games this is up there with the PS1 gran turismos and the F1 series 

(Fantasy wise if DeBlob hadn't had a time limit XD) 
Ooo also, Overlord 2


----------



## Taralack (Dec 17, 2012)

​Holy necro batman. Though technically you're allowed to bump old threads now as long as it's relevant.

For me, DJMAX. Either no one has heard of it or they think it's too hard.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 17, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> Holy necro batman. Though technically you're allowed to bump old threads now as long as it's relevant.
> 
> For me, DJMAX. Either no one has heard of it or they think it's too hard.



Well usually on other forums As long as it's relevant yeah, And threads not all that old, so saves making a new one.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 17, 2012)

One that I like is Metro 2033, I don't know if it's really all that unheard of but I rarely hear anyone mention it.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Dec 17, 2012)

XIII. Excellent stealth FPS with a unique visual style for it's genre.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 17, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> One that I like is Metro 2033, I don't know if it's really all that unheard of but I rarely hear anyone mention it.



It's pretty well known. It's definetly not one of those games that everyone plays. But it's more known than the games mentioned in this thread.
That said. It's an awesome game and i really should finish it. Some parts of it scared the shitz out of me xD
The lore & story is awesome just like the game itself.

I'd recommend FTL. I have actually no idÃ©a how well known this game is but people at the gameshop where i work never heard of it for the post part. It's an old fassion 2D space game. It's mechanics and music etc is absolutely amazing. Check on steam for FTL. (But before you do, be warned that game video's & screenshots of it makes the game look really, really bad. Before i purchased it i looked at 3-4video's and half a dussin screenshots. It looked really weird but it was fairly cheap so i figured i'd give it a try. 14hrs later i figured it was time to go to bed <.< )


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 17, 2012)

Stuntman From 2001 i think it is, Another epic car racing game, a tiny bit reminecent of garrys mod, but it's VERY rewarding more stuff you unlock so you can just go and smash everything, Really recomend it if you like to mess about.


----------



## Percy (Dec 17, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> One that I like is Metro 2033, I don't know if it's really all that unheard of but I rarely hear anyone mention it.


THQ actually gave away free codes to download the game. I bought it before this with the humble bundle, but haven't tried it yet... it seems like it'd be interesting.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 17, 2012)

Percy is my favorite video game.


----------



## Percy (Dec 17, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Percy is my favorite video game.


But people have heard of me though. o-o


----------



## Magick (Dec 18, 2012)

Hmm, I think I'd have to say Bushido Blade 2 for the PS1. Lost the disc but I still remember most of it, it was a type of action game that was a dueling system between you and one other enemy at a time. You picked your weapon from a set list, some of the characters having special moves with certain weapons and (Playing in story mode) would go from henchman to henchman until facing an actual story character enemy. There was no health bar or time limit, and the damage system was either stun (Brief) Wound (Lose the use of an arm) and Kill. One of the things that made it a bit interesting was there was no block button, you had to time your attacks just right or pray you react fast enough to not take a nodachi to the head, there was also the possibility of locking weapons and pushing your enemy to the ground or off a cliff/rooftop depending on stage.

Tl;dr couldn't say FFT because people have heard about it more


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 18, 2012)

Percy said:


> But people have heard of me though. o-o


8u


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2012)

I love good old Crimzon Clover. Only people who know about it are the ones who heard it from me.



Percy said:


> But people have heard of me though. o-o



I haven't been doing my job then...


----------



## Suezotiger (Dec 18, 2012)

This one game with tanks that I can't seem to find anywhere or remember the title.

For a game that I actually remember the title: Custom Robo. You basically battle with a tiny Gundam in an area against other tiny Gundams. There was an assist trophy in Brawl but other than that, no one seems to know about this game.

Another one is Gearheads. It's an old game for the computer where you send wind up toys across the map and try to get more across than your opponent. The toys could push each other and would stop when their winding runs out. However, there was a toy specifically designed to wind up the other toys.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2012)

Sengoku Rance


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 19, 2012)

Ghost Trick:  Phantom Detective.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 19, 2012)

Ohman how could I forget. *Gain Ground* for the Sega Genesis! It's this really unique and cool top down shooter. Highly recommend it if you have a Genesis collection or something.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 19, 2012)

Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2012)

JesusFish said:


> Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 19, 2012)

When my sister and i were kids, we used to play this game called Claymates. NOT Clayfighter...claymates. you were a little ball of clay and each time you found a different ball of clay you would turn into an animal. I had very fond memories of this game. then my best friend recently found it and bought it for me. 

man did that game suck.

today i learned to leave some warm childish memories the hell alone.


----------



## -Nimh- (Nov 25, 2014)

Mount and Blade: Warband, cRPG mod

I have never met somebody who already knew that game, not to speak of the mod
IÂ´m stuck to this thing for over 3 years now, itÂ´s just so...good :0 CouldnÂ´t get away from that combat system combined with the rpg-leveling-system :x

IÂ´m curious about the standalone-version theyÂ´re going to make (https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1601737664/melee-battlegrounds-spiritual-successor-to-the-crp)


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 25, 2014)

Robot Alchemic Drive. It's a great drunk game! The controls were awesome. The only problem was the horrible dubbing and lack of language options. If you could get over that this game was awesome!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 25, 2014)

Phalanx

I loved this game growing up. I've always had a soft spot for side scrolling bullet hells. This one was especially intense though because the bullets were all red colored and hard to see.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 26, 2014)

This game is my all-time favorite. The company that developed it, Rebel Act Studios, sunk years ago but resurfaced as MercurySteam and developed Lords of Shadow.

Severance: Blade of Darkness was my life throughout middle school (though I shouldn't have been playing the game because of how gory it was). I've completed the game about 17 times. It's my standard when searching for action/adventure, and I've yet to come across a combat system as simple and rewarding as this game's.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 8, 2014)

I wouldn't say _no one_ has heard of the following, but they're very uncommon among the people I know at least.

Monster Hunter. I don't know very many people who play it. It has a huge following in Japan and supposedly the other countries over there, but not here in the west. A friend from high school introduced me to it way back in the day and I've been spreading it around ever since. Monster Hunter Tri was pretty epic, bought a 3DS just so I could play MH4 Ultimate. Tri had a decent online player base considering, and nearly all of the players were nice (even if super geared up, a lot of people were helpful to lower players). Hoping for the same from MH4U.

Even lesser known is The Cat Lady. It is on Steam and I highly recommend it to people who enjoy freaky weird games that dig into your soul and gnaw at you for a while. Definitely not for everyone or people who are easily (or even moderately) rattled.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 8, 2014)

Star Wars: The Clone Wars for the Xbox original.

Ignore the lightsaber sections and I consider it solid.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 8, 2014)

Pocky and Rocky! Not sure if unknown, or just lost to the past.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 8, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## DrGravitas (Dec 8, 2014)

Factorio

[video=youtube;9yDZM0diiYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yDZM0diiYc[/video]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 8, 2014)

I loved Strike Gunner STG as a kid. I love scrolling bullet hells anyway, but getting to choose your weapon before each level was a cool touch at the time.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 8, 2014)

Trio The Punch! *LUCKY! CHA CHA CHA*!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 9, 2014)

Digitalpotato said:


> Shadow Hearts series
> 
> Pretty much the first game - The first game was released I think on the same day as Final Fantasy X so obviously no one would have noticed, and it seemed to quickly drop out of stores. It actually doesn't use that many cliches that J-RPGs are known for, the only one I see is the "omg god is the final boss I summon the last boss with the last of my strength!!!". And in Covenant (Which was very well received and I think was the "PS2 game of 2004".) moves onto using the "The villain of the first game wasn't exactly evil...but there was a greater villain who ISN'T his master!"-twist and actually gives a feasible explanation for Yuri not being able to use his fusions (You see him using Amon in the intro) at the end of the game, and instead of "lol whoops!" it is a plot device and is important one of the game's two endings.
> 
> ...



One of first posts here.
Already see favourite game series.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 13, 2014)

Kinare said:


> I wouldn't say _no one_ has heard of the following, but they're very uncommon among the people I know at least.
> 
> Monster Hunter. I don't know very many people who play it. It has a huge following in Japan and supposedly the other countries over there, but not here in the west. A friend from high school introduced me to it way back in the day and I've been spreading it around ever since. Monster Hunter Tri was pretty epic, bought a 3DS just so I could play MH4 Ultimate. Tri had a decent online player base considering, and nearly all of the players were nice (even if super geared up, a lot of people were helpful to lower players). Hoping for the same from MH4U.



I love Monster Hunter!  Although I must say my biggest gripe about the game series is also one of the biggest aspects of it- grinding.  I just don't have the time to grind an Azure Rathalos fifty times for it to drop an item I need.  Other than that, it's a series I always enjoy playing but cast sorrowful eyes at knowing I'll never have enough time to play the games the way I want to.  Oh, and the swimming parts are AWFUL and I'm so glad MH4 got rid of those parts.  Maybe on the Wii U they aren't so bad, but I hated having to buy a CPP just so I could swim properly when playing on the go.  I'm hyped for MH4U and am preordering the Collector's Edition!




vaerjo said:


> Pocky and Rocky! Not sure if unknown, or just lost to the past.



Those games are awesome!  I actually stumbled upon them in quite a strange way.  I was cleaning through my closet and found a handful of SNES games I never played and was about to throw them all away before I found out that one of the games I had, P&R2 was worth quite a penny.  So I flipped it on ebay while enjoying an emulated copy of it.  Both the first and second P&R games are adorable and fun!



Pingouin7 said:


> I really like the Ys series. It's not _that_ unknown,  but people I know generally haven't heard of it.



Do you have any advice on how to not suck at them?  I'm playing The Oath in Felghana (which is the only Ys game I've played) on Steam with a Normal difficulty and the miniboss/boss guy in the first part of the game is whooping me!  All I should have to do is memorize the attack patterns, but even then this is a fairly difficult game on a Normal setting.  Yet my pride is too high to lower the difficulty, so I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 14, 2014)

Lets see:

Cubivore:  Survival of the Fittest for the Gamecube.  If you can get past the looks, this was a fun game.  You play as a cube shaped carnivore and you run around attacking and eating other creatures.  You evolve enough to... be consumed by a dominate female and she has your offspring XD  You then play the offspring and try to evolve into the ultimate predator.

Summoner 2:  The Goddess Reborn for the Gamecube.  This was a pretty good action rpg for the 'cube.

Magic Pengel and its sequel Graffiti Kingdom for the ps2.  These were fun games in that you had to draw your own creatures.  This game would bring anything to life and the animations were some of the funniest things I've ever seen.  It doesn't help that it was so hard to draw anything with the ps 2 controller.

Monster Rancher Evo for the ps2.  You had to be a die hard Monster Rancher Fan to track this one down.  It was so much fun.  It was the only MR game where you had to run a circus with your monsters in it.  You got more money if you put on a really good show.

Knightmare Creatures for the n64

impossible Creatures for the pc


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 15, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm sure that many people have heard of these games, but perhaps they are obscure enough.

*Tonic Trouble*. Specifically the PC version. And even more specifically, the Beta/OEM version that was handed out with our comuter when I was about 5. An incredibly creepy game where anthropomorphic vegetables try and kill you with scary eyes and sound effects. It's very much like Rayman in the gameplay (3D platformer) and the character designs, IIRC the music was composed by the same awesome person (the music for this game is beyond all levels of awesome), but I don't know about the development. I love this game but I couldn't get it to run on my last computer because it's so darn old =(

I think I've talked about *Jazz Jackrabbit* before in another thread, it has anthros in it so go nuts guys. This game was my entire early childhoood. Again, awesome music, and again, OEM given out with our computer when I was about 5.

Oh fine then... I'm just gonna list all the games we got as OEMs with that computer. *Motocross Madness* was awesome because of its custom track creator tool. And the free-roam stage where my brother and I would get the bike up the vertical hill approaching the overworld boundary,and keep driving along until we reached the boundary, and it would force you back by basically exploding your character, and he'd go flying off half way across the overworld, and we found this hilarious.

Some other game I think was called G-Police or something?

There was also an awesome racing game for the N64, *MRC Multi Racing Championship* (I think?). It was nothing special as far as racing games go, but still a lot of fun and the mystery to me before I was old enough to understand what was going on was something I won't forget.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 15, 2014)

*Stronghold*
Stronghold is a fantastic medieval real time strategy game that doesn't get nearly amount of attention it deserves. The soundtrack is great, the visuals are super comfy, and the mix of city-building (or castle building in this case) is so good that it feels like it offers a lot of variety and a lot of freedom and how your castle looks. The game offers a strong amount of challenge to boot.

*Solatorobo: Red the Hunter*
I've mentioned this game a million times in the past now but I'll say it again; this game has so much attention to detail and worldbuilding that it stands up there in lore with The Elder Scrolls series, and its just a simple Nintendo DS game. Complete with cutscenes animated by MADHOUSE, music by LieN, character designs from the designer for Escaflowne, and a fantastic story, its a really great game.

*Majin and the Forsaken Kingdom
*Majin is an action/adventure game that due to poor sales got the company that created it bankrupt. Its a fantastic game where you play a thief trying to get rid of dark creatures that are causing trouble on the land using an old powerful beast called the Majin, but in order for the Majin to help you you must command him as you move across the world and slowly try to bring back his strength, as the dark creatures made him weak.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 15, 2014)

The X-Men arcade game C:

6 player goodness. I was so happy when it was re-released on the xbox arcade. All my childhood love <3


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 15, 2014)

I really hated the majin game, it felt like a bad puzzle game to me and despite being a rather pretty game I found the gameplay boring and I feel completely useless in a combat situation. The bosses are so predictable to a point its like a Zelda dungeon from ocarina of time with the big glowing eye balled monster. I hated that game and I don't recommend it.



Funeral said:


> I love Monster Hunter!  Although I must say my biggest gripe about the game series is also one of the biggest aspects of it- grinding.  I just don't have the time to grind an Azure Rathalos fifty times for it to drop an item I need.  Other than that, it's a series I always enjoy playing but cast sorrowful eyes at knowing I'll never have enough time to play the games the way I want to.  Oh, and the swimming parts are AWFUL and I'm so glad MH4 got rid of those parts.  Maybe on the Wii U they aren't so bad, but I hated having to buy a CPP just so I could swim properly when playing on the go.  I'm hyped for MH4U and am preordering the Collector's Edition



I recommend you play gods eater burst for the psp. Its like monster hunter but grinding is not as much as a problem, no armour (surprising a good thing but you still get costumes), the weapons are simplistic and the combat is smooth and enjoyable compared to the delayed feeling of MH. Fighting feels more fun in it and there's also a story in it which keeps the game interesting (albeit a simplistic and rather easy to predict). The voice acting is ok, for a japnese game with dub actors. It has two dub voice actors who voiced sasuke and Sakura from the Naruto dubbed series but the acting is overall better.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 15, 2014)

Fun fact: The last post before Nimh necrod this was on 12-19-2012! This is the best necro ever!  I started to read  back and began to see names and icons I didn't recognize. I was like what just happened?

Now back on track: Has anyone played "Little Big Adventure 2"? That game was tough. It was the horrible controls.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Q2E4wb9LFI


----------



## Darazu (Dec 23, 2014)

The Gex Series. It just didn't do so hot. But it was a big part of my childhood and I think the concept would still do well today. Gex 3 did the best. I still think they should bring it back. As there are so many movies/shows they could make fun of today...it would be a huge game. I miss the sassy gecko :c


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 23, 2014)

Darazu said:


> The Gex Series. It just didn't do so hot. But it was a big part of my childhood and I think the concept would still do well today. Gex 3 did the best. I still think they should bring it back. As there are so many movies/shows they could make fun of today...it would be a huge game. I miss the sassy gecko :c


Aw man I always wanted to play those when I was younger. 

I guess many have never heard of* Alien Soldier*. Available on Steam for probably $2 right now! 
It's a great game by Treasure where you plays a the baddest as bird shooting lasers and shit at all kinds of gross enemies. I 1CC'd it


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 23, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 26, 2014)

i never played any of the Xanadu series games (Japan only JRPG) but my dad had a coworker who swore by them. Some time around '89, my dad came home with a *Faxanadu*, a Famicom rpg sidescroller set within the game's universe. Apparently the game is only loosely based on its predecessor but we enjoyed it still the same. Anyone who likes metroid-vanias who hasn't played it should give it a shot. it's one of those hidden gems on the NES that shipped with shitloads of typos and Engrish gold. if you can decipher the broken dialogue, the game has a pretty sweet "open" world with playstyle similar to Castlevania and Zelda2 (without the top-down map). The game has a lot to offer with multiple paths, hidden secrets and cryptic puzzles. The game is somewhat linear but gives you opportunity to backtrack and explore. You CAN run through it and never look back, but you'd be missing out on a lot of uncovered bits.

it's one of my favorite games on the NES and the only game on the console i've played through more than both Zeldas.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

SpeedRunners


----------



## Enrel (Dec 30, 2014)

VÃ¦r said:


> Pocky and Rocky! Not sure if unknown, or just lost to the past.


I loved this game as a kid! It was so silly and didn't really understand it, but now that I'm really into Japanese Folklore it's kind of interesting.




I guess many have never heard of* Alien Soldier*. Available on Steam for probably $2 right now! 
It's a great game by Treasure where you plays a the baddest as bird shooting lasers and shit at all kinds of gross enemies. I 1CC'd it 






[/QUOTE]


My first experience with Alien Soldier was the Sega Channel. I was looking so much for this coming to the states, only to realize that it will never happen.

The game that I know nobody knows of is Phantom Dust. It's a game on the original Xbox, and I'm really surprised it's getting a remake. It's probably the only reason to get an Xbone!


----------



## Esper Husky (Dec 31, 2014)

Not gonna jump up and say "no one has EVER played or heard of this," but what immediately comes to mind here is *Bio-Hazard Battle*, old schmup on Sega Genesis. Loved it, 'tis all.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 4, 2015)

Simcity Societies.
Sure it's not as good or grand as 4000, but I find it to be a relaxing, laid-back and fun game that can easily be left alone for a while.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dark Swords...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been playing through *Spooky Castle (Kid Mystic)* again recently. But I'm not gonna say that this game was incredibly obscure seeing as how I've been able to Google the puzzles I got stuck on and always got an answer, so a lot of other people must have loved this game too.

It's a very watered-down fantasy puzzle game from my childhood. You kill enemies with spells and level up, get coins from them and use the coins to buy upgrades to your equipment. The puzzles are cool but I had a terrible habit on my recent playthrough of over-thinking them. In level 3 of 4, you can do an optional puzzle to open a vault which you're led to believe contains a fuck ton of coins. But when you get in there, there is an old wizard who tells you that you can choose knowledge or wealth, but only one. There's a spell book on one side, and the coin room on the other. I chose the coins on my 1st playthrough, and the door to the spellbook was closed off. I'm gonna get the spellbook next time to see what it is.

The only thing about this game is, it's incredibly short. I finished it in about 4 nights I think.


----------



## Sirjoshd109 (Jan 4, 2015)

The yakuza franchise I know it has fans but everytime I mention it I get the response "what's that?"
The first yakuza game I ever played was the original on ps2 I never played the others because I couldn't find them.
However I do have yakuza ishin the japanese only yakuza spinoff for my ps4 the entire thing is in japanese even though my ps4 is an us model, I use a website called khhsubs to translate the game for me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 4, 2015)

Wrath Unleashed.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 4, 2015)

Tokyo Xtreme Racer 3
BLACK
Ready 2 Rumble Boxing : Round 2
Crash n' Burn
Juiced 
Pimp my Ride
& 
RCT3

Because fuckers don't know what RCT3 is...


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 8, 2015)

*Rule of Rose* and *Haunting Ground* are both fantastic survival horror games that few people have heard of, mostly because the former got banned for controversial content. They're incredibly well done.

*Whiplash* is pretty fun, it's very silly and i only found it 'cause PETA bumped it. you're an escaped lab weasel with a rabbit chained to you that you use as a weapon.

i really liked *Legend of Legaia* as a kid, too, and i've never met anyone else that had heard of it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 8, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i really liked *Legend of Legaia* as a kid, too, and i've never met anyone else that had heard of it.



All my yes.
I never played the first one, but the second one I really enjoyed.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 8, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> All my yes.
> I never played the first one, but the second one I really enjoyed.



on the contrary, i have never played the second one but i loved the first one.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 8, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> *Rule of Rose* and *Haunting Ground* are both fantastic survival horror games that few people have heard of, mostly because the former got banned for controversial content. They're incredibly well done.
> 
> *Whiplash* is pretty fun, it's very silly and i only found it 'cause PETA bumped it. you're an escaped lab weasel with a rabbit chained to you that you use as a weapon.
> 
> i really liked *Legend of Legaia* as a kid, too, and i've never met anyone else that had heard of it.



I own those first three games C: They're pretty sweet. Rule of Rose has a cool story and haunting ground has Hewie <3 Both games have good dogs. Whiplash is amusing, but the gameplay gets a little stale after a bit.


----------



## pinkie (Jan 8, 2015)

Catz for the Gameboy Advanced. It's so adorable and fun!


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 8, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I own those first three games C: They're pretty sweet. Rule of Rose has a cool story and haunting ground has Hewie <3 Both games have good dogs. Whiplash is amusing, but the gameplay gets a little stale after a bit.



i actually sold them back when i was broke for food money, and i regret it because they're EXTREMELY rare and expensive ;; well whiplash isn't. i got that again as a gift from a friend. it does get stale, though, you're right.



pinkie said:


> Catz for the Gameboy Advanced. It's so adorable and fun!



i never played that and i always wanted to...


----------



## pinkie (Jan 8, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i never played that and i always wanted to...


Then today is your lucky day! Ever used a ROM & GBA simulator on your PC? Here's the ROM for Catz: http://www.freeroms.com/roms/gameboy_advance/catz.htm
The old Petz PC games are the best but not really as obscure as the gameboy games, which looked nothing like the PC games


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 8, 2015)

pinkie said:


> Then today is your lucky day! Ever used a ROM & GBA simulator on your PC? Here's the ROM for Catz: http://www.freeroms.com/roms/gameboy_advance/catz.htm
> The old Petz PC games are the best but not really as obscure as the gameboy games, which looked nothing like the PC games



I wouldn't recommend putting piracy links up on on FAF.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Jan 8, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i really liked *Legend of Legaia* as a kid, too, and i've never met anyone else that had heard of it.



One of my top games alongside Xenogears and Brave Fencer Musashi.

------
Hmm...I liked:
Jade Cocoon






A basic Turn-Based monster/insect raising RPG. Kept me entertained as a kid.

Eternal Eyes.





A strategy RPG similar to Final Fantasy Tactics but you find gems and give life to puppets to fight with you.

Guardian's Crusade





Just another "Save the World" RPG

The Granstream Saga





An interesting RPG that I assume wasn't really known but pretty interesting for its battle style.

Incredible Crisis





One of those games filled with a bunch of mini-games that you must do to continue the story.


----------



## Zop (Jan 8, 2015)

The Temple of Elemental Evil. It's ancient, buggy, has mediocre graphics, and a predictable story. But the game was basically several dungeons and dragons campaigns in one game. It's more or less your party vs. a computer-dungeon master. I haven't seen any games like it since.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 8, 2015)

Super obscure one here: *RetroGame Challenge* for the Nintendo DS. It was based off a popular Japanese television show where a comedian is given different challenges in old NES/Turbograffix games. They built a game based off this (named Retrogame Challenge in the States/Europe), but what's wonderful about the game is how they approached the subject matter.

It's not some awful Angry Video Game Nerd nostalgia schlock, but rather a loving look back at the days of being a kid owning a Famicom/NES. You continually earn new minigames to play like space shooters, jRPGs, off-road racers, and other genres by meeting challenges in these games (ie - get to the warp zone in the space shooter). These titles are unveiled to you by a "friend" coming to your house (the game's hub area) and showing you a magazine talking about it.

What happens next is you earn the sequels to the games over time, all of which ape the gradual improvement in NES game complexity and quality over its life span. This goes from playing a ninja game like Mario Bros. to play a sequel to that game that plays like Mega Man to another sequel that plays like Ninja Gaiden. And all of these games are fun to play if not outright *really good *in their own right.

It's a wonderful nostalgia fest that captures being a young gamer and seeing first hand the industry evolve. And it's crafted with a loving care that never feels pandering but rather celebratory.

TL;DR - Buy a copy of *RetroGame Challenge* off eBay, damn it.


----------



## CuteKick (Jan 11, 2015)

I am going to go a bit old school but...
Monster Party on the NES. It is a crazy comedy horror platformer that is all kinds of ridiculous. I played it a ton as a kid but I didn't really appreciate it until I was older. To give you an idea of the craziness the first boss is a fried shrimp. 
Quest, Mystical Ninja, and Mischief Makers on the N64. All tons of fun and quirky in their own ways. 

Less old school I would have to say Billy Hatcher and Chibi-Robo on the GameCube which are both tons of fun. Lastly Elebits 2 on the DS and Dewy's Adventure on the Wii. I know the first Elebits game was on the Wii and was pretty well known mostly because it came out 3 days after the system launched and was one of the best games people could get. The sequel was on the DS with a completely different style of gameplay, a lot of RPG elements, and a real story, but no marketing at all so it bombed miserable. Dewy's Adventure was by the same team so it has the same cute appeal but the game is super hard. The art style suggested it was targeted towards a younger audience but it was so hard that most people couldn't get very far. If you want a hard Wii platformer that uses the wiimote to it's fullest (this was before the wiimote plus) get this. It is lots of fun and super frustrating at the same time. 

I could list some more recent niche games but I am guessing someone else probably mentioned them already.


----------



## Mylo (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been play Boo Bunny Plague recently, and I can't seem to find anything about it o_o A few walkthroughs here and there, a few mentions, but somehow I've never come across anyone else who already knew about it... maybe I just haven't looked hard enough? The game has it's.. issues.. but I find it really fun.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 13, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Super obscure one here: *RetroGame Challenge* for the Nintendo DS. It was based off a popular Japanese television show where a comedian is given different challenges in old NES/Turbograffix games. They built a game based off this (named Retrogame Challenge in the States/Europe), but what's wonderful about the game is how they approached the subject matter.


How's is that obscure?

Arino Shinya is popular.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 13, 2015)

CuteKick said:


> Less old school I would have to say Billy Hatcher



Uggh god not that game.....that game sucked, entire gameplay is the exact same thing, the controls were nearly impossible to use, the voice acting was annoying and the spin jump was badly designed because you had a chance of falling of the ledge again with your egg still up there. I could go on but I'd rather not talk about this trash.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 14, 2015)

As before, I don't remember game name much, but these are come to mind.

The Legend of Mana (PS1)
Final Fantasy 9 (PS1)
A game that play as villain from Megeman Legend (Rockman Dash), one that have Yellow Head Bot as minions (PS1)
Seiken Densetsu 3 (SNES)
Theme Hospital (PC)
Tyrian 2000 (PC)
Scaler (PS2)
Last Remnant (PC, XBox)


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 14, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> G I A N T E G G G I A N T E G G
> WOAAAAAAHHH
> LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA



Fuck off! >:V *throws giant egg at him and knocks him down to the floor*


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

Dungeon Siege....although quite a few people here have probably played it...it was my first real (non-dos) game.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 14, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Dungeon Siege....although quite a few people here have probably played it...it was my first real (non-dos) game.



Great game. It's did get very repetitive halfway though.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Great game. It's did get very repetitive halfway though.



Literally played through it 50 times, if not more.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 14, 2015)

star wars: empire at war


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 14, 2015)

Want to give a shoutout right now to *999*: *Zero Escape *and *Virtue's Last Reward. *If you've never played it before, the games are essentially a visual novel series with some light puzzles. Each game has a very basic premise: 9 people are trapped in a deathtrap situation and must assist each other in getting to the end and surviving. Of course, terrible stuff happens, old drama comes out, conspiracy plots, and people start getting murdered.

The interesting thing with this though is that the games are meant to be played multiple times and have SEVERAL different endings. In fact, you actually need to get a game over at times just in order to gain pertinent information you otherwise wouldn't have (the game does have a meta explanation for this as well). The writing is sharp, the themes really well-executed, and the finales are gutwrenching and fantastic.

The nice thing is, the designers smartly implemented the feature to fastforward dialogue to conversation choices and do other things to speed up repeat plays.

You can pick up *999* on DS and *Virtue's Last Reward*, it's direct sequel (play *999* first!) on 3DS or Vita. I also believe *999* is on iOS and I _think_â€‹ the sequel might be as well.

[video=youtube;FYfAk1A2bQo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYfAk1A2bQo[/video]


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone every heard of Take no Prisoners and BattleZone 1998? now that I remember, I want to play it again. Also X-Men Legends 2, I of the Dragon.


----------



## Dirge (Jan 16, 2015)

Okami, my friends doesn't know much about it D:
Also Touhou, a very dear friend to me knows about it, but she only like the characters and the fans created histories, not the game at all D:


----------



## Dirge (Jan 16, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> okami is very well known same with touhou, but most people have played maybe one of the actual shooters and are pretty much just fans of the fanbase



Yeah, I know there are many people who knows it, but I mean around my friends.
Is like:
-"Hey! Have you played Okami"
-What?
-Nothing... Have you played GTA?
-Oh God! I love that game.

And the same goes for Touhou, I actually have somebody with talk about it, but only about the fan made things...


----------



## dragonclaw554 (Jan 16, 2015)

Spectrobes series, just like pokemon only u play as them.


----------



## arcticross fox (Feb 3, 2015)

Sunshine sword: legacy of chaos


----------



## Stitchi (Feb 10, 2015)

Orion: Prelude is pretty good, but well known. Other than that I'd say Robocraft. Great pc game


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 10, 2015)

A few wii games and a GameCube game come to mind.

gamecube:
The Incredibles: Rise of the Underminer

Wii:
Boom Blox
WWII Aces


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 10, 2015)

And if mobile games are allowed...

SAS Zombie Assault 3
Doodle Army 2
Block Fortress 
The Respawnables


----------



## Stitchi (Feb 11, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> A few wii games and a GameCube game come to mind.
> 
> gamecube:
> The Incredibles: Rise of the Underminer
> ...


Boom Blox is awesome! Someoje knows it


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 14, 2015)

Growtopia is one of the few mobile games I actually play. It's kind of a sidescrolling building platformer MMO thingy, and it has been live since January 2013. There are lots of cool player-created worlds worth exploring, and the developers are constantly updating and improving the game. Check it out. You won't regret it.


----------



## faux-fox (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm surprised Neopets: The Darkest Faerie wasn't posted yet since it's technically furry.

Cave Story, Tactics Ogre, and the Drakengard series are also criminally underrated.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 14, 2015)

Stitchi said:


> Boom Blox is awesome! Someoje knows it



I haven't really met anyone who played Boom Bloom before, I haven't played it since 2011 though


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 14, 2015)

Ace combat6 fires of liberation


----------

